# Off Season Log - Ultimate Mass



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, this has been a long time coming, cruise phase is over and left me at a scale weight of 18stone 4.8lbs, that was 10th Jan 2017.

Here are some pictures of how i was looking 8th Jan 2017, i was on low dose GH and cruising on 1ml NP Test 400 every ten days:

View attachment IMG_9063.JPG
View attachment IMG_9064.JPG


*Cycle:*

So after much careful thought, despite having a brilliant last cycle on Test, Deca and Dbol along with Hyge (GH) i have decided to go with Test 400, Tren E and Hyge, i will also be implementing low dose Slin around workouts.

*Doses:*

800mg Test 400 (2ml)

400mg Tren E (2ml)

4iu Hyge pre workout & 4iu post workout

5iu Slin pre workout, 5iu Slin post workout

Those doses may sound tame but i want to make the most of what i am taking now, then when bodyweight and lifts start to slow down during the cycle i will up the dose most likely by 1ml of Test and Tren, then up the Slin dose too.

*Current PB's:*

Bench - 210kg

Deadlift - 270kg x 2

Squat - since having bad knees ive had to work back up to squats and the most i have hit is 180kg for reps - i think 8.

*The Plan:*

Pack on as much size as quickly as possible, i believe in progressive overload, you will not catch me using stretch and squeeze techniques or anything of the sort, its going to be barbaric heavy weight for reps, then those weights will be increased as they become familiar and comfortable to do.

Hamstrings need the most work, quads need more size and obviously everywhere needs more size, but those areas are the focus.

Any questions, fire away, i should be getting loads of content up.

Jabbing started last week so 800mg Test and 400mg Tren E is in


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

These are my current calories - im 6ft 2" by the way.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Since that last weigh in (18st 4.8) i upped my food, mainly protein to 200g cooked weight per meal, this has had a huge effect on size gain, even on a cruise, i have gone right back up to 19st and that is currently my weight in the morning after toilet activities and taking on zero food or drink.

This is current condition at 19st, taken around 4:30pm after 4 meals:

View attachment IMG_9065.JPG
View attachment IMG_9066.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

In.

I hope your planning to do some more videos mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> In.
> 
> I hope your planning to do some more videos mate


 Certainly am mate, got one of those little tripod jobbies so can set it up for most lifts. Will be recording most things now


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Certainly am mate, got one of those little tripod jobbies so can set it up for most lifts. Will be recording most things now


 Can you record yourself jelling your hair mate, i think its fantastic

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> Can you record yourself jelling your hair mate, i think its fantastic
> 
> x


 Naked? If yes then.......yes


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

same height as you but 5 stone less muscle, ****ing huge mate!

Whats your diet like?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

in on this in a big way, very inspiring all round ..


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glosss said:


> same height as you but 5 stone less muscle, ****ing huge mate!
> 
> Whats your diet like?











The cereal should be double what it says mate and a few extra bits so actually cals are 5225 daily but thats the jist of it.



Mayzini said:


> in on this in a big way, very inspiring all round ..


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

nice to see the daily diet roughly, I am eating pretty much the same but only about half of it as I am cutting but good to see how you structure it, so for those of us then bulk we can structure similarly as it clearly works for you.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

In for this - diet question - your main source of protein is Chicken, do you switch it up with Fish and greens, e.g lentils etc?

PErsonally I like to snack on edamame or beef jerkey :thumb


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Guessing you're not a fan of granola?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sen said:


> Guessing you're not a fan of granola?


 what kind of songs does he sing?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

mangob said:


> In for this - diet question - your main source of protein is Chicken, do you switch it up with Fish and greens, e.g lentils etc?
> 
> PErsonally I like to snack on edamame or beef jerkey :thumb


 Yea mate I switch it up, for example tomorrow will be pretty much all red meat with sweet potato as I've made chilli using diced beef.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night:

*Flat Bench:*

Worked up to 160kg x 13 reps

*Incline:*

Worked up to 140kg x 12

*Machine Press:*

120kg x 15

*Incline Flye's:*

50kg x 12 reps

*Close Grip Bench:*

130kg x 10

*Weighted Dips:*

+30kg x 15

Overhead tricep extension and rope pull down - 3 sets on each.

Good session considering i have a cold and feel a bit run down, the 160kg bench felt pretty easy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Be good to watch this log, everything's looking good mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night was very productive despite still being ill (have a cold and a slight chest infection):

*Deadlifts:*

235kg x 9 reps

*Bent over Rows:*

145kg x 12 reps






*Lat Pull Downs:*

Full stack x 12

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

Full stack + 10kg plate

*Seated Row:*

Full stack + 20kg

*Dumbell Pullovers:*

38kg x 12

*Straight bar curls:*

22.5kg either side +the bar which i think is 15kg x 12 reps - rest pause then a further 3 reps.

Straight home for:

5iu Slin

4iu Hyge

Also jabbed 1ml NP Test 400 and 1ml NP Tren E.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Back last night was very productive despite still being ill (have a cold and a slight chest infection):
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> ...


 Hey mate very interesting thanks. What website/app do you use to count your macros ? thanks


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

supertesty said:


> Hey mate very interesting thanks. What website/app do you use to count your macros ? thanks


 Cheers mate, use My Fitness Pal.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi @Chelsea In for this mate


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> use My Fitness Pal.


 On phone or pc? Can only seem to get breakfast lunch dinner and snacks on phone :blush:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bornagod said:


> On phone or pc? Can only seem to get breakfast lunch dinner and snacks on phone :blush:


 I did it on PC mate, you can add more titles in settings.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> I did it on PC mate, you can add more titles in settings.


 Nice1 mate  looking like a beast BTW keep it up


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Massive back. Props for the calf inserts and skinny ankles, it's a hard life isn't it, I daren't get mine out its embarrasing for me!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Massive back. Props for the calf inserts and skinny ankles, it's a hard life isn't it, I daren't get mine out its embarrasing for me!


 Cheers mate, i feel like my calves look awful so dont worry about it haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

Worked up to 135kg x 15 - this is with a foam roller between my legs to try to correct the misalignment of my knee, im also being referred for physio through my private healthcare so that should help too. The weight is light for me but it really does focus on the quads and i get a lot out of it regardless.

*Hack Squats:*

Worked up to 80kg a side, really deep reps again with a narrow stance.

*Pendulum Squats:*

Worked up to 60kg for 12 pause sets - pausing at the bottom and really focusing on powering to the top.

*Walking Lunges:*

Holding 24kg dumbells 20 reps.

*Calves:*

Best thing to report was the perfect form achieved on 380kg hack squat calf raises, really want to get my calves huge this off season.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking better than always Philip!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> Looking better than always Philip!


 Cheers mate, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night:

*Flat Bench:*

Worked up to 170kg x 10:






*Incline:*

150kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

55kg x 9

*Weighted Dips:*

30kg x 12

*Close Grip Bench:*

130kg x 10

Really good session although i have developed a really sh1tty cold overnight, sleep like sh1t and im properly blocked up today, pretty p1ssed to be fair as its deadlift day! I'll see how i feel later, hopefully i feel a lot better.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


 Nice pressing mate, Is there no one over 5ft 6 in your gym HAHAHAH


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In for this @Chelsea

How do your cals differ on rest days?

Also my calves are shite too. Have you tried hammering the seated calf raises? Mine have improved massively since doing so. Soleus has grown pushing out the gastrocnemius, making both look bigger.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> Nice pressing mate, Is there no one over 5ft 6 in your gym HAHAHAH


 My mate is pretty much 6 foot, maybe its just the angle haha.



Dieseldave said:


> In for this @Chelsea
> 
> How do your cals differ on rest days?
> 
> Also my calves are shite too. Have you tried hammering the seated calf raises? Mine have improved massively since doing so. Soleus has grown pushing out the gastrocnemius, making both look bigger.


 Good to have you mate.

Rest days they are much less mate, i try to not have any cereal and for a bit of a change i go for just a bagel with some peanut butter in the mornings so cals are a lot less, means im much less bloated too.

Speaking of which, i need to look at some digestive enzymes to alleviate bloat and help digestion as i am eating a sh1t loads.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> My mate is pretty much 6 foot, maybe its just the angle haha.


 Point proven HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So sadly i woke up after chest on Tuesday and i have inherited a fcking stinking cold! Not ideal at all, no training at all including tonight so will have to try to get some squats done on the weekend as this has proper wiped me out.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So sadly i woke up after chest on Tuesday and i have inherited a fcking stinking cold! Not ideal at all, no training at all including tonight so will have to try to get some squats done on the weekend as this has proper wiped me out.


 Sadly there is a lot of it going around.

Get well soon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sadly there is a lot of it going around.
> 
> Get well soon


 There really is mate! Everyone in the office has been ill so it was just a matter of time. Luckily im not feeling as rough this afternoon so one more day of rest and i'll be back to it.

Been toying with the idea of upping the dose by 1ml of each T400 and Tren E as sides seem to be minimal for me with Tren. I'll give it another week though just in case the Tren is sneaking up on me.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> There really is mate! Everyone in the office has been ill so it was just a matter of time. Luckily im not feeling as rough this afternoon so one more day of rest and i'll be back to it.
> 
> Been toying with the idea of upping the dose by 1ml of each T400 and Tren E as sides seem to be minimal for me with Tren. I'll give it another week though just in case the Tren is sneaking up on me.


 I agree 800 test / 400 tren isn't going to feel much different to a guy who cruises on 400


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> There really is mate! Everyone in the office has been ill so it was just a matter of time. Luckily im not feeling as rough this afternoon so one more day of rest and i'll be back to it.
> 
> Been toying with the idea of upping the dose by 1ml of each T400 and Tren E as sides seem to be minimal for me with Tren. I'll give it another week though just in case the Tren is sneaking up on me.


 You should run at least 1.2 grams of Test during this blast IMO, at your size that dose certainly wouldn't be being wasted.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> I agree 800 test / 400 tren isn't going to feel much different to a guy who cruises on 400





DLTBB said:


> You should run at least 1.2 grams of Test during this blast IMO, at your size that dose certainly wouldn't be being wasted.


 You both think? I get such minimal sides from Tren as well i can easily run more.

Right fck it, thinking about it, ive progressed everything but my AAS, lets do this:

1.2g Test 400

600mg Tren.

I may potentially even do 1.6g Test!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> You both think? I get such minimal sides from Tren as well i can easily run more.
> 
> Right fck it, thinking about it, ive progressed everything but my AAS, lets do this:
> 
> ...


 Yeah you're massive, there's people 80lbs lighter than you using your current doses, just ramp it up to 1.2g and 600mg and then ramp it up again as your gains stall IMO.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple of pics taken last week:

View attachment IMG_9141.JPG


View attachment IMG_9142.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah you're massive, there's people 80lbs lighter than you using your current doses, just ramp it up to 1.2g and 600mg and then ramp it up again as your gains stall IMO.


 Hahaha good shout. I'll add the extra in tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pic this morning at 19stone, condition on point, trained shoulders yesterday, got the 60kg's up for 14 reps despite being ill. Feel a hell of a lot better today:

View attachment IMG_9147.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, the cold has pretty much gone, dose has gone up to 1.2g Test & 600mg Tren per week alongside 8iu Hyge on training days.

Legs i had to do on Saturday to catch up:

*Squats: -* these have to be done with a foam roller between my legs as i have to correct the tracking in my knees so the squats arent as low as my usual but they are super focused on the quads:

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 20

*Leg Press:*

Did this single legged:

50kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 12

*Pendulum Squats:*

35kg x 11

45kg x 12

*Walking Lunges - 22kg dumbells:*

2 x 20 paces

*Leg Extensions:*

Some where near the full stack x 10 reps.

Then full stack x 17 reps.....rest pause for ten seconds then did another 8 reps to get to 25.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Right, the cold has pretty much gone, dose has gone up to 1.2g Test & 600mg Tren per week alongside 8iu Hyge on training days.
> 
> Legs i had to do on Saturday to catch up:
> 
> ...


 You mentioned foam roller for Tracking of the knees, is that due to them pushing outwards when you lift?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> You mentioned foam roller for Tracking of the knees, is that due to them pushing outwards when you lift?


 The foam roller is to loosen up the outer thighs mate, they are tight and therefore pulling the knee cap out of position slightly causing pain.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

thank you, will be giving this a go as my knee caps like move towards the outside which results in me piveting my foot outwards to compensate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> thank you, will be giving this a go as my knee caps like move towards the outside which results in me piveting my foot outwards to compensate.


 Yea mate its not nice, i get really sore knees and its extremely off putting for legs, i know im capable of squatting so much more too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just ordered 20ml of Wildcat Injectable Dbol - current plan is to take it on leg days, heard very good things about it, gonna jab it 1hour before training, turns up tomorrow so i will get some pics up too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good chest session last night:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 10 - spotted after the 5th or 6th i think.

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 8

150kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 10

*Close Grip Bench:*

75kg x 10

105kg x 8

125kg x 10

*Weighted Dips:*

15kg x 8

15kg x 15 - was fcked by this point.

*Overhead Cable Extensions:*

3 sets increasing weight.

*Rope Pull Downs:*

3 sets.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

180kg:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

150kg:


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

INININ!!!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Also, if you find out anything about digestive enzymes, please do post it up. Thanks.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> , i get really sore knees and its extremely off putting for legs,


 You might want to consider knee sleeves mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Also, if you find out anything about digestive enzymes, please do post it up. Thanks.


 Will do mate.



Starz said:


> You might want to consider knee sleeves mate.


 Yea been looking into them but ordering online can be tricky with sizing, want a decent pair though.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Will do mate.
> 
> Yea been looking into them but ordering online can be tricky with sizing, want a decent pair though.


 I got knee wraps which do stop it and it increases your lifts but mine start tracking even on the lower weights and wearing wraps for a 50kg lift looks a tad silly


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> I got knee wraps which do stop it and it increases your lifts but mine start tracking even on the lower weights and wearing wraps for a 50kg lift looks a tad silly


 Haha, i know what you mean. Luckily i have private healthcare through work so im sorting out some physio for my knees, that will get me 10 sessions then a follow up if i need it. I think i will invest in some wraps though, just dont want them helping with the lift too much and taking the stress off the muscle.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, i know what you mean. Luckily i have private healthcare through work so im sorting out some physio for my knees, that will get me 10 sessions then a follow up if i need it. I think i will invest in some wraps though, just dont want them helping with the lift too much and taking the stress off the muscle.


 yep I found that one out, impressive lifts (for me) but no growth while using the wraps. i only use them now for the final lift now and making better gains still lifting like a penguin though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So last night I weighed in heavier than I ever have in my life, meals in the evening were small too as my bro was down with his kids so just had a tuna sandwich.

The pic below was taken in the toilets before back yesterday and the scales last night before bed:

View attachment IMG_9186.JPG


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Massive bench :thumbup1:

Just a quick question - your gear doses are pretty conservative considering your size. How long do you cruise for between cycles?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Massive bench :thumbup1:
> 
> Just a quick question - your gear doses are pretty conservative considering your size. How long do you cruise for between cycles?


 Thanks mate. I usually cruise for at least 8 weeks but i aim for 10.

Doses have gone up since the original post - Test - 1.2g, Tren E 600mg.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks mate.

Still conservative - some people on here half your size running the same amount 

Looking huge fella.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Still conservative - some people on here half your size running the same amount
> 
> Looking huge fella.


 Haha, just goes to show that the rest of their setup is either lacking greatly or their gear isnt so great :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on tuesday looked like this:

*Straight Leg Deads:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 10

*Bent over rows:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 15

*Lat Pull Downs:*

Full stack x 15 reps - need to hang a plate off this now to progress.

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

Same as above.

*Seated Row:*

Full stack x 15 reps + a 20kg plate added!

*Dumbell Overheads:*

30kg x 10

46kg x 10

40kg x 12

*Straight Bar Curls:*

Worked up to 20kg a side plus the 15kg bar x 12 reps. Got a video of this so will upload it later.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

150kg bent over row :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> 150kg bent over row :lol:


 Fairly light for me mate but making sure now that i get the bar to my knee caps.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

On another note, the Tren has certainly started to rear its head, i woke up at 6am this morning, with the fan on and the window open and i still had sweat all over my head! The bird kissed me goodbye and felt my head and asked if i was feeling ok haha :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So last night I weighed in heavier than I ever have in my life, meals in the evening were small too as my bro was down with his kids so just had a tuna sandwich.
> 
> The pic below was taken in the toilets before back yesterday and the scales last night before bed:
> 
> View attachment 139517


 Now that's a rapey stare if I've ever seen one! Congratulations.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright bender,

Lookong massive....and thats after your cruise, cant wait to see the end result, youre gonna smash it!!!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Back on tuesday looked like this:
> 
> *Straight Leg Deads:*
> 
> ...


 Did you say 150Kgs on Rows?. I guess it's Typo 

You Unit :beer:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking fookin awesome mate!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Now that's a rapey stare if I've ever seen one! Congratulations.


 Been practicing for years mate, sent that pic to the bird hence the sexual nature of the stare haha!



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Alright bender,
> 
> Lookong massive....and thats after your cruise, cant wait to see the end result, youre gonna smash it!!!


 Cheers mate, this is only week 3 so very happy indeed!



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Did you say 150Kgs on Rows?. I guess it's Typo
> 
> You Unit :beer:


 Haha no typo, should be getting them up to 4 plates or more this blast.



TITO said:


> Looking fookin awesome mate!!!


 Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs went well last week, used the knee sleeves and they kept my knees pretty much pain free, got physio tomorrow though so hopefully they will really start to improve:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 20 - rest paused the last few - savage set

*Leg Press:*

3 sets, single leg, worked up to 100kg x 15 reps per side.

*Pendulum Squats:*

25kg x 15

35kg x 10

40kg x 15

*Walking Lunges:*

22kg x 24 paces x 2 sets.

*Leg Extensions:*

Almost full stack x 10

Full stack x 24 reps - rest paused until i literally wanted to die!

*Calf raises on hack squat:*

400kg x 12 reps - been working up to this weight for a while now and its really starting to become familiar especially with a drop set down to 300kg to failure.

Awesome session and some decent weights lifted, still squatting with a foam roller between my legs so squats are narrow and not as deep as usual but 140kg x 20 reps is still fcking tough!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So.... jabbing the injectable Dbol went well!! Clearly hit some scar tissue and just bled like I was in a Tarantino movie:

View attachment IMG_9206.JPG


View attachment IMG_9207.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So.... jabbing the injectable Dbol went well!! Clearly hit some scar tissue and just bled like I was in a Tarantino movie:
> 
> View attachment 139677
> 
> ...


 How was the dbol though?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> How was the dbol though?


 Charming! Hard to tell mate, im gonna give it another run a couple of times then report back to see if there are any noticeable differences. I definitely felt a bit more uptight and i suppose a slight sense of elevated switchy aggression but i didnt murder anyone.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Charming! Hard to tell mate, im gonna give it another run a couple of times then report back to see if there are any noticeable differences. I definitely felt a bit more uptight and i suppose a slight sense of elevated switchy aggression but i didnt murder anyone.


 Shame! I was same with mtren and test suspension. Couldn't tell f**k all.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Shame! I was same with mtren and test suspension. Couldn't tell f**k all.


 Yea i think i'll have to run it a few days to really notice it. Always liked Dbol just the orals hurt appetite too much now.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Not a great angle to make quads look big but they are really coming along getting hit twice a week, check out the sweep:

View attachment IMG_9220.JPG


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

looking big mate your gonna do great this year

glad someone else cant cope with orals due to appetite! i gave up on them about a year ago just stick to injectables


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> looking big mate your gonna do great this year
> 
> glad someone else cant cope with orals due to appetite! i gave up on them about a year ago just stick to injectables


 Thanks mate. Yea orals are wicked but for me now they are just going to be used for dieting when a lower appetite will be a god send :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Still debating what show to do this year, there is August Kent Classic that might suit but the only problem is i have 2 weddings and a stag do during prep and im the best man for one of them.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Still debating what show to do this year, there is August Kent Classic that might suit but the only problem is i have 2 weddings and a stag do during prep and im the best man for one of them.


 Well your just gonna have to do prep and not drink and eat crap mate, Its them extra steps that make champions my friend.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate. Yea orals are wicked but for me now they are just going to be used for dieting when a lower appetite will be a god send :lol:


 That is a smashing idea. What orals are you considering using to do this?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> Well your just gonna have to do prep and not drink and eat crap mate, Its them extra steps that make champions my friend.


 Yea mate, just like all of the preps :-( im not a drinker anyway to be honest but not drinking at a wedding is probably gonna be tough.



Dan TT said:


> That is a smashing idea. What orals are you considering using to do this?


 Dbol is always a great one for me, i love it. Then towards the end nearer the stage i'll be using Anavar and Winstrol.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, just like all of the preps :-( im not a drinker anyway to be honest but not drinking at a wedding is probably gonna be tough.


 Well you never got to this stage mate by being a slacker bud, Just roll with it mate and smash it brother


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been a rough week, had an almighty chest infection that really slowed me down, add to that some serious Tren sweats and some very restless nights = not good.

Weight is still up, im over 19st in the morning after toilet activities so onwards and upwards now. I am tempted to lower the dose of Tren and throw in some NPP and Deca, purely because of me being a bit touchy, anxious and generally not sleeping too well and sweating everywhere that a fan isnt pointing at me!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> Well you never got to this stage mate by being a slacker bud, Just roll with it mate and smash it brother


 That's true. Full beast mode.......only joking i'd never say anything that cringeworthy!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> That's true. Full beast mode.......only joking i'd never say anything that cringeworthy!


 LIES you say stuff like this all the time mate, Funny the lads i know at the gym are proper on piss take this week with the ronnie stuff in the gym for shits and giggles, Walking past each other when training saying "Light weight babbbbyyyyy" "YEP YEP" "YEEAHHHH BUDDDDAAAAAA"

Funny when the young lads or newbies have no fvcking clue what the hell is going on.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> LIES you say stuff like this all the time mate, Funny the lads i know at the gym are proper on piss take this week with the ronnie stuff in the gym for shits and giggles, Walking past each other when training saying "Light weight babbbbyyyyy" "YEP YEP" "YEEAHHHH BUDDDDAAAAAA"
> 
> Funny when the young lads or newbies have no fvcking clue what the hell is going on.


 You caught me, i say things like "beast mode activated" i wear XXXL tops, Gold's gym string vests, Otomix boots, i strap every joint and wrap every elbow and knee, i wear a belt for bicep curls (Gold's Gym one obviously) and on leg day i wear light coloured leggings with another Gold's Gym string vest thats just short enough so everyone can see my cock and balls.......you know......just below my fanny back :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Little pic from Saturday's bicep session:

View attachment IMG_9257.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Im also thinking of adding Slin with my breakfast, sensitivity is high and it will make best use of the food going down which is, 3 whole eggs, 1 bagel and a large bowl of granola.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Not a great angle to make quads look big but they are really coming along getting hit twice a week, check out the sweep:
> 
> View attachment 139812


 looking good fella, that sweep is impressive out of interest where do you place your feet for squats and leg press?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> looking good fella, that sweep is impressive out of interest where do you place your feet for squats and leg press?


 Thanks mate, never used to have a sweep at all! I place my feet a lot more narrow now especially as im having corrective physio for my knees.

I find i get much greater quad activation with my feet close together, Wide stance is more comfortable but i dont get the same connection.

Feet close together on Pendulum Squats makes me want to die but its awesome!


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 139000
> 
> 
> The cereal should be double what it says mate and a few extra bits so actually cals are 5225 daily but thats the jist of it.
> ...


 Do you still actually weigh your portions off season? Jusy curious as I only ever measure when dieting. Any cheat meals?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> Do you still actually weigh your portions off season? Jusy curious as I only ever measure when dieting. Any cheat meals?


 Always mate. Have scales at home and at work, weigh every meal now, its literally just normal to me.

Cheat meals are tonight after legs, might even take a pic of what i cram in after


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Always mate. Have scales at home and at work, weigh every meal now, its literally just normal to me.
> 
> Cheat meals are tonight after legs, might even take a pic of what i cram in after


 Fair play mate. After dieting hard I can't wait to put the scales to the back of the cupboard. Only thing I do is measure my meats into 1kg bags before freezing. Then just eyeball split that into portions when I cook it. I do use cups for rice, granola, oats etc though!!

Maybe I need to up my game and track things a bit better.

Whats your current split?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bit of a change up today, 200g cooked weight Cumberland sausages with 200g cooked pasta, should help with recovery from legs last night:

View attachment IMG_9269.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> Fair play mate. After dieting hard I can't wait to put the scales to the back of the cupboard. Only thing I do is measure my meats into 1kg bags before freezing. Then just eyeball split that into portions when I cook it. I do use cups for rice, granola, oats etc though!!
> 
> Maybe I need to up my game and track things a bit better.
> 
> Whats your current split?


 That's the problem mate, bodybuilding is all about consistency so when you start to eyeball measurements then really you dont have any sort of reference to what is working and what isnt. For example, i know that my meat portions have to be 200g cooked weights, anything less and i wont grow or wont recover as well.

Current training split?

*Monday - Chest & Tris*

*Tuesday - Back & Bis*

*Wednesday - Off*

*Thursday - Quads & Calves*

*Friday - Shoulders & Tris*

*Saturday - Hams, Bis, Calves.*


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> That's the problem mate, bodybuilding is all about consistency so when you start to eyeball measurements then really you dont have any sort of reference to what is working and what isnt. For example, i know that my meat portions have to be 200g cooked weights, anything less and i wont grow or wont recover as well.
> 
> Current training split?
> 
> ...


 I do still have an idea of what I'm eating offseason.

Like I say meat I bag as 1kg so I know 5 portions split is around 200g raw each. Cooked Rice I'd use a cup to measure, same with raw oats and cereal. Fats I'll do by tbsp, so a tbsp of olive oil or peanut butter.

Then if i stall I can add another 1/2 tbsp of this, cup of that. Same if I'm getting overly soft.

But during a diet I will weigh out things like avocado, cooked meat, peanut butter, raw sweet potato, ground rice etc. I just get sick of doing it the whole time!

It obviously works for you though. Maybe this off season I'll try and be a bit more regimented and track a bit more. Problem is I rotate meals, and get grab and go meals a lot more so makes it hard.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> I do still have an idea of what I'm eating offseason.
> 
> Like I say meat I bag as 1kg so I know 5 portions split is around 200g raw each. Cooked Rice I'd use a cup to measure, same with raw oats and cereal. Fats I'll do by tbsp, so a tbsp of olive oil or peanut butter.
> 
> ...


 I always do my weights cooked mate, its a lot easier then you know exactly what you're getting.

Yea man, the more detailed you can be, the better to be honest.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I always do my weights cooked mate, its a lot easier then you know exactly what you're getting.
> 
> Yea man, the more detailed you can be, the better to be honest.


 Cooked weight will depend on cooking time though. Boil pasta (for example) for 10 mins until it's soft and it will weigh X, boil it for 12 mins and it will weigh Y. Dry will always be dry. Same with meats. Over cook slightly and they will lose more water.

But that's just majoring in minor details I suppose!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Bit of a change up today, 200g cooked weight Cumberland sausages with 200g cooked pasta, should help with recovery from legs last night:
> 
> View attachment 140049


 Stupid question did u make the sausages at home then heated em up in microwave 4 work


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> Cooked weight will depend on cooking time though. Boil pasta (for example) for 10 mins until it's soft and it will weigh X, boil it for 12 mins and it will weigh Y. Dry will always be dry. Same with meats. Over cook slightly and they will lose more water.
> 
> But that's just majoring in minor details I suppose!


 Yea i get what you're saying but especially with meat, generally once the water has gone it doesnt matter how long you cook it.



S1dhu82 said:


> Stupid question did u make the sausages at home then heated em up in microwave 4 work


 Yes mate, made them last night and heated them up today, was lovely.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Gunna have to do that myself looks nice makes a change from tuna lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

The doog said:


> Cooked weight will depend on cooking time though. Boil pasta (for example) for 10 mins until it's soft and it will weigh X, boil it for 12 mins and it will weigh Y. Dry will always be dry. Same with meats. Over cook slightly and they will lose more water.
> 
> But that's just majoring in minor details I suppose!


 But you eat meat cooked so why would you go off raw weight when you don't eat it raw?

Weigh it in the same state it enters the body.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Bit of a change up today, 200g cooked weight Cumberland sausages with 200g cooked pasta, should help with recovery from legs last night:
> 
> View attachment 140049


 Off to the shop to get sausages and pasta after seeing this. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Training and diet is going fantastically, feel strong as an ox and weight it up, this was taken yesterday at 8:45am:

View attachment IMG_9282.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Got a few vids to go up later on of last weeks benching and will probably take some more today.

Chest infection has gone completely so training and life is so much easier, added some yogurt and cashew nuts to my bedtime shake for extra cals so should be pushing over 6000 a day now.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest was epic last night, last week did 180kg on flat, first 5/6 on my own and this week did 190kg for pretty much the same!!! Strength is really picking up now:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

190kg x 7 - think this may even be a PB

*Incline:*

100kg x 8

160kg x 9

*Incline Flye:*

30kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

55kg x 8

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 10

+20kg x 8

+40kg x 12

*Overhead Tricep Ext:* - had to do these as both flat benches were busy so couldnt do close grip

3 sets finishing on 12 reps to failure

*Close Grip Bench:*

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 10

*Rope Pull Downs:*

Failure on 3rd set, then drop set for 23 reps!

Both chest and tri's are sore today! Got vids of the 190kg and 2 vids of the 160kg missing a couple of reps coz someone phoned me during filming!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last weeks 180kg bench:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

And last weeks 150kg incline bench:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Chest was epic last night, last week did 180kg on flat, first 5/6 on my own and this week did 190kg for pretty much the same!!! Strength is really picking up now:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


 55kg incline flye. f**k sake!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> 55kg incline flye. f**k sake!


 Haha, mate.....i wish i wasnt that strong, its fckin effort!! :lol: then again people think im about to press them so when i flye them, its funny to watch their reaction.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, mate.....*i wish i wasnt that strong, its fckin effort!! * :lol: then again people think im about to press them so when i flye them, its funny to watch their reaction.


 its a nice burden to be cursed with, at the same time i can imagine warming up is a ballache

still hope i have that complaint one day


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> its a nice burden to be cursed with, at the same time i can imagine warming up is a ballache
> 
> still hope i have that complaint one day


 Yea man its kinda bitter sweet. I reckon the 220kg bench is in sight.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea i get what you're saying but especially with meat, generally once the water has gone it doesnt matter how long you cook it.
> 
> Yes mate, made them last night and heated them up today, was lovely.


 When you track, do you include all macro sources in the meal or just from the main sources?

For example the meal above is sausage and pasta with a sauce. Do you aim for 40g of protein (sausages), 65g carbs (pasta and sauce) and 20g fat (sausages)? Or would you say the meal is 75g carbs (because of the carbs within the sausages), 48g protein (from protein within pasta) etc?

I do the former off season as it's easier but dieting I track everything on MFP.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> When you track, do you include all macro sources in the meal or just from the main sources?
> 
> For example the meal above is sausage and pasta with a sauce. Do you aim for 40g of protein (sausages), 65g carbs (pasta and sauce) and 20g fat (sausages)? Or would you say the meal is 75g carbs (because of the carbs within the sausages), 48g protein (from protein within pasta) etc?
> 
> I do the former off season as it's easier but dieting I track everything on MFP.


 Include everything mate. Everything is weighed individually so i know exactly what im getting and i can get the most accurate calorie count.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

190kg bench from yesterdays session:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> 190kg bench from yesterdays session:


 Strong as f**k mate great benching.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Flipper said:


> Strong as f**k mate great benching.


 Cheers mate, i reckon the 220kg is almost there.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, i reckon the 220kg is almost there.


 freak


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Today's meals have been this:

200g cooked chicken

145g cooked rice

Cucumber, tomatoes, feta cheese.

View attachment IMG_9290.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back and biceps yesterday:

*Straight Leg Deads:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 15

*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 10

130kg x 7






160kg x 15






*Lat Pull downs:*

Full stack x 12 reps

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

Full stack x 12 reps

*Seated Row:*

Full stack + 15kg plate x 12 reps

*Dumbell Overheads:*

32kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

*Straight Bar Curls:*

55kg x 13 reps

*Single Arm Dumbell Twists:*

22kg x 10 a side

*Machine Preachers:*

29kg x 15 reps

Really savage session, was getting cramp in my lats almost immediately after. Bent over rows ive changed my form so the bar comes passed the knees now to get a further stretch and after back i tend to do more reps for biceps but less weight.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Rest day yesterday, so calories a lot lower, no cereal with any meals and just a protein bar for breakfast.

Went for my Sleep Apnea consultation yesterday and they have referred me to have a sleep study so i have to go to bed at night with all these sensors on me to see how many times i stop breathing in the night and how many times it wakes me up.

Nothing dangerous but its giving me really interrupted sleep as sometimes you can wake up in quite a panic as you feel like you're choking.

Legs tonight....should be fun!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Back and biceps yesterday:
> 
> *Straight Leg Deads:*
> 
> ...


 jezz nice work, your warm up of 130kg was what i finished on for bent over rows today


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> jezz nice work, your warm up of 130kg was what i finished on for bent over rows today


 Haha you'll be there in time mate. I love rows though, brilliant exercise for back development.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Haha you'll be there in time mate. I love rows though, brilliant exercise for back development.


 at my age nope, just happy still moving the iron


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, i reckon the 220kg is almost there.


 Savage.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs went well last night even if i had to do Pendulum squats first as all 3 squat racks were busy!!

*Pendulums:*

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Squats:*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 20 - this was fckin disgusting! Was blowing for about 10 mins after!

*Single Leg Press:*

100kg x 10 per leg

110kg x 8 per leg

130kg x 15 per leg - rest paused a couple, again fckin savage!

*Walking Lunges:*

40kg x 10 on each leg x 2 sets

*Leg Extension:*

Full stack x 20 reps - pb as i didnt have to rest pause.

Usual calf raises at the end.

Quads were cramping most the night but recovery must have been good as they are not too sore today,

10iu slin & 8iu Hyge pre workout then during the workout EAA's, Aminos and Cyclic Dextrin.

Post workout - 2 scoops whey isolate with 1 scoop cyclic dextrin.

1 whole bbq beef brisket pizza.

1 Bowl of cereal.

1 bed time shake with oats.

Couple handfuls of salted cashews.

Few spoonfuls of vanilla yogurt.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

And that is how you leg day, folks.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arbffgadm100 said:


> And that is how you leg day, folks.


 Haha it was savage mate.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Legs went well last night even if i had to do Pendulum squats first as all 3 squat racks were busy!!
> 
> *Pendulums:*
> 
> ...


 that is savage, how do you do your pendulum squat?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> that is savage, how do you do your pendulum squat?


 What do you mean mate? We have an actual Pendulum squat machine in our gym. If its foot placement you mean then i only go about hip width.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> What do you mean mate? We have an actual Pendulum squat machine in our gym. If its foot placement you mean then i only go about hip width.


 Ahhh you have an actual machine, only pendulum squats i have seen are with a kettle bell where you swing it and bend your knees, never seen a machine guessing its a totally different exercise


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Been a rough week, had an almighty chest infection that really slowed me down, add to that some serious Tren sweats and some very restless nights = not good.
> 
> Weight is still up, im over 19st in the morning after toilet activities so onwards and upwards now. I am tempted to lower the dose of Tren and throw in some NPP and Deca, purely because of me being a bit touchy, anxious and generally not sleeping too well and sweating everywhere that a fan isnt pointing at me!


 i hate to say i told you so but :rolleye11:

looking great mate if you ever come notts way let me know. if not ill have to come down to you later this year


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> Ahhh you have an actual machine, only pendulum squats i have seen are with a kettle bell where you swing it and bend your knees, never seen a machine guessing its a totally different exercise


 Kettle bells!? I should ban you!



Lukehh said:


> i hate to say i told you so but :rolleye11:
> 
> looking great mate if you ever come notts way let me know. if not ill have to come down to you later this year


 Hahaha ive actually stayed on mate, think it was just a blip that i needed to get used to, things are going beautifully now 

If im ever up north i will let you know.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

320kg Shrugs from last week:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> 320kg Shrugs from last week:


 :lol: I don't know why I found it so funny but at the end as you drop the bar having reped crazy weights, there is this little voice that says "well done" in the same tone that was used when you where 4 and you got your A,B,C's right


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Kettle bells!? I should ban you!
> 
> Hahaha ive actually stayed on mate, think it was just a blip that i needed to get used to, things are going beautifully now
> 
> If im ever up north i will let you know.


 Why do you think i wanted to know what you meant by pendulum squat? I would have stopped following you if it was with a kettle bell Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: I don't know why I found it so funny but at the end as you drop the bar having reped crazy weights, there is this little voice that says "well done" in the same tone that was used when you where 4 and you got your A,B,C's right


 Hahaha i thought the same actually, she does the same on the end of one of my benches that i have to upload, she just goes "woohoo" :lol:



Eddias said:


> Why do you think i wanted to know what you meant by pendulum squat? I would have stopped following you if it was with a kettle bell Lol


 Hahahahaha and id fully understand why.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on monday went like this:

Flat bench:

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

200kg x 4 - wasted loads of energy right at the start as the dude let go of the bar and i wobbled all the way to the right!!






*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 8

160kg x 10 - think this may be a pb:






*Dumbell Flye's:*

55kg x 10 - finally got a full ten reps on these with a little spot too.

Did the usual Weighted dips and close grip bench after.

Only thing thats annoying me now is that im ill again!! Got a chest infection and a proper dirty cough which is keeping me up at night!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

That bench is savage.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Incredible mate!! What week of blast u on?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Incredible mate!! What week of blast u on?


 I believe this is the 6th week mate. Annoyingly ive been ill for 3 of them! Currently fighting off yet another chest infection but its a dry cough too which is keeping me up at night.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick snap of the back on Tuesday:

View attachment IMG_9339.JPG


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I believe this is the 6th week mate. Annoyingly ive been ill for 3 of them! Currently fighting off yet another chest infection but its a dry cough too which is keeping me up at night.


 Ah mate it's a fcuker! Has illnesses affected diet/training or just sleep? Looks like everything is spot on!

Do you think it's the immune system taking a battering hence the recent infections?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Ah mate it's a fcuker! Has illnesses affected diet/training or just sleep? Looks like everything is spot on!
> 
> Do you think it's the immune system taking a battering hence the recent infections?


 A proper fcker! Luckily im still eating and training usually although i tire quicker towards the end of workouts. Last week when i was cold free i felt awesome, sadly it didnt last long. Looks like this is some sort of throat infection as i can barely speak this morning, hopefully should pass though, legs was good last night which was positive.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeez, you are looking huge aren't you?! Beast bi's, haha! Glad all is going well with training anyway!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Jeez, you are looking huge aren't you?! Beast bi's, haha! Glad all is going well with training anyway!


 Why thanks very much, you on the other hand madam are looking tiny!! (in a bodyfat way - plenty of muscle still there).

Not long till your show right?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night were brutal especially with a throat/chest infection:

*Squats:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 16 - was on my own too so no spot!

*Pendulum Squats:*

35kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 15 - seriously rest paused these ones.

*Walking Lunges:*

Went up to 22kg's this week 20 lunges x 2 sets - horrendous, was on the floor gasping for air by this point.

*Single Leg Press:*

100kg x 10 each leg

120kg x 12 each leg

*Leg Extensions to complete failure on full stack:*

By this point my quads were ruined, only managed to get 15 reps straight and could barely move them.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here was a video of me doing 75kg bicep curls for 8 reps:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Why thanks very much, you on the other hand madam are looking tiny!! (in a bodyfat way - plenty of muscle still there).
> 
> Not long till your show right?


 Tiny?! Nice side step, haha. Tbh I do just feel small full stop, muscles included, rocking the 12 year old kids clothes now! Bet you'd struggled getting my jeans over your arms! :lol:

Yep, 2 weeks!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

One thing ive always noticed is youve always dosed test 2:1 with any cycle you do. Is this something you were advised or just works best for you?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Tiny?! Nice side step, haha. Tbh I do just feel small full stop, muscles included, rocking the 12 year old kids clothes now! Bet you'd struggled getting my jeans over your arms! :lol:
> 
> Yep, 2 weeks!


 Hahaha well you are pretty tiny just in general! Although i bet your top half doesnt fit in 12 year old clothes ;-)

Your jeans wouldnt go over my forearms i reckon :lol:



Lukehh said:


> One thing ive always noticed is youve always dosed test 2:1 with any cycle you do. Is this something you were advised or just works best for you?


 Mate, complete coincidence. Thing is i would rather take more Test than more Tren so the ratio's just work out like that and i seem to do ok on them.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

great log, those weights! 

do you find single leg press affect your back and knees, I'm at the end of my leg press machine (no plate loaded machine) and reps becoming too high so need to switch to single leg.

Its not that I am strong, its that my gym is a typical high street gym with a crappy weight stack lol

Also how do you actually manage your calories in regards to bf? Know from experience that 5k is about right or reassess week by week


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> great log, those weights!
> 
> do you find single leg press affect your back and knees, I'm at the end of my leg press machine (no plate loaded machine) and reps becoming too high so need to switch to single leg.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate. I find the single leg press good for the knees and my back is fine as it doesnt encourage you to come out the seat and arch your back.

Calories i have slowly staggered up to a point where my bodyweight is increasing along with my lifts, but im not getting too smooth/fat. Its a real fine balance. Im actually on more like 6000 now!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate. I find the single leg press good for the knees and my back is fine as it doesnt encourage you to come out the seat and arch your back.
> 
> Calories i have slowly staggered up to a point where my bodyweight is increasing along with my lifts, but im not getting too smooth/fat.* Its a real fine balance*. Im actually on more like 6000 now!


 cheers,

I have done it too many times, taken on too many calories for the sake of bulk, added on too much fat and that necessary fat reduction (which I am on now ). Cardio 6 days a week + low cals is very dull

I can never understand how people easily seem to find their "maintenance" cals and work on 300 over say for bulk, as "maintenance" seems to be a fluctuating number to me. Hence I am reverting back to my tried and tested "visible abs" rule  Happy to forego muscle for sake of bf reduction


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> cheers,
> 
> I have done it too many times, taken on too many calories for the sake of bulk, added on too much fat and that necessary fat reduction (which I am on now ). Cardio 6 days a week + low cals is very dull
> 
> I can never understand how people easily seem to find their "maintenance" cals and work on 300 over say for bulk, as "maintenance" seems to be a fluctuating number to me. Hence I am reverting back to my tried and tested "visible abs" rule  Happy to forego muscle for sake of bf reduction


 Exactly mate, never mind the calories and how much over maintenance you need to be, that can be skewed spending the day walking around shopping so technically you would need to eat a lot more.

Spend more time, timing your food and like you say, seeing how you look in the mirror. If you start to look a bit smooth then reduce carbs everywhere else apart from pre and post workout mate.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Love that advice. I pretty much do that too. Visible abs = keep on trucking. Slightly soft, and I throw in a fast or two (herasey in this journal I'm sure  ), and maybe cut down on the carbs/alcohol.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Love that advice. I pretty much do that too. Visible abs = keep on trucking. Slightly soft, and I throw in a fast or two (herasey in this journal I'm sure  ), and maybe cut down on the carbs/*alcohol*.


 switch to harder liqueur. Not a big beer drinker anyway. I'm a whiskey man through and through. 80 calories per 35ml serving, beer, near 200 i think.

Mind you my whiskey's are usual about 80ml each lol

been drinking too long.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha well you are pretty tiny just in general! Although i bet your top half doesnt fit in 12 year old clothes ;-)
> 
> Your jeans wouldnt go over my forearms i reckon :lol:
> 
> Mate, complete coincidence. Thing is i would rather take more Test than more Tren so the ratio's just work out like that and i seem to do ok on them.


 Hahaha, ahh cheers, I'm taking that as I've got some decent boulders, have been working on them a lot, haha. But yeah you're right :lol:

Bet they wouldn't! Seriously can't get over the size of you, looking huge, awesome work!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Love that advice. I pretty much do that too. Visible abs = keep on trucking. Slightly soft, and I throw in a fast or two (herasey in this journal I'm sure  ), and maybe cut down on the carbs/alcohol.


 Yea man, best way to keep track of things is by how you look in the mirror, people kid themselves that getting fat is part of bulking but it isnt, dont get me wrong, some fat gain is inevitable if you want to grow but some take it way passed where it should be.



JohhnyC said:


> switch to harder liqueur. Not a big beer drinker anyway. I'm a whiskey man through and through. 80 calories per 35ml serving, beer, near 200 i think.
> 
> Mind you my whiskey's are usual about *80ml each lol*
> 
> been drinking too long.


 Jesus, thats like a quadruple shot!?!?!



Keeks said:


> Hahaha, ahh cheers, I'm taking that as I've got some decent boulders, have been working on them a lot, haha. But yeah you're right :lol:
> 
> Bet they wouldn't! Seriously can't get over the size of you, looking huge, awesome work!


 You do have very decent boulders!! In fact everything is far more than just "decent" and you know it.

Thanks darlin, it all looks good until you try to fit in any sort of clothes!!! Legit struggle.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sadly ive been struck down with a nasty chest/throat infection so there havent been any decent numbers hit for training. Im on day 4 of antibiotics and my chest is finally starting to clear and i finally have a bit of a voice too! Very frustrating as its made my breathing very laboured and coincidentally made training a lot harder.

Legs tonight though so that should tell me where im at!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man, best way to keep track of things is by how you look in the mirror, people kid themselves that getting fat is part of bulking but it isnt, dont get me wrong, some fat gain is inevitable if you want to grow but some take it way passed where it should be.
> 
> Jesus, thats like a quadruple shot!?!?!
> 
> ...


 Hahaha, I work out you know! Thank you though.

Yeah I can imagine it's a nightmare for you. I hate clothes shopping, so difficult especially with tailored clothes, I just don't bother any more really, all I can say is thank god for lycra, stretchy and baggy clothes ftw! More difficult for blokes though isn't it. Think most people who train struggle with a lot of clothes, whether it's jeans/shirts, whatever.


----------



## MySize (Mar 31, 2017)

Literally just joined the forums to say holy s**t.

Absolute idol mate, keep going!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

MySize said:


> Literally just joined the forums to say holy s**t.
> 
> Absolute idol mate, keep going!


 Nice one. You leaving again now?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sen said:


> Nice one. You leaving again now?


 Lol'd


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MySize said:


> Literally just joined the forums to say holy s**t.
> 
> Absolute idol mate, keep going!


 Erm....thanks i guess :thumbup1:



sen said:


> Nice one. You leaving again now?


 :lol:



superdrol said:


> Lol'd


 Im not really sure whats happening here :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So quick update, it looks like i had an acute chest infection coupled with Laryngitis so after a week of antibiotics im still bringing up stuff off my chest! Thankfully it seems to be clearing and my voice is pretty much back, just very frustrating as ive spent 3 of the 5-6 weeks on cycle ill!

Anyway bodyweight is 19st 6.6lbs in the morning after toilet activities and lifts seems to be improving despite being ill.

Im keeping up with jabs, they currently look like this per week:

1.2g NP Test 400

600mg NP Tren E

8iu Hyge pre workout

10iu Slin pre workout.

I have also recently added in Pharma Aromasin after listening to a podcast and seeing the benefits of using it despite not having any estrogenic side effects.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So quick update, it looks like i had an acute chest infection coupled with Laryngitis so after a week of antibiotics im still bringing up stuff off my chest! Thankfully it seems to be clearing and my voice is pretty much back, just very frustrating as ive spent 3 of the 5-6 weeks on cycle ill!
> 
> Anyway bodyweight is 19st 6.6lbs in the morning after toilet activities and lifts seems to be improving despite being ill.
> 
> ...


 Favouring Aromasin over adex? Been thinking about it myself but always used Adex as it's all I known really for that sorta thing. Whats the benefits of Aromasin over adex it mentioned if you don't mind regurgitating it?

Also how the's pip from jabbing the high mg/ml oils like T400 from NP?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Favouring Aromasin over adex? Been thinking about it myself but always used Adex as it's all I known really for that sorta thing. Whats the benefits of Aromasin over adex it mentioned if you don't mind regurgitating it?
> 
> Also how the's pip from jabbing the high mg/ml oils like T400 from NP?


 Yea mate, i find Aromasin on paper and in action better than Arimidex, its a suicide inhibitor too so it actually kills the aromatising enzyme whereas Arimidex just binds to it, because of this when you finish taking Aromasin there is little to no rebound whereas there is on Arimidex.

Aromasin has also been shown to increase Test levels......just generally better in every way mate.

Absolutely zero pip from the T400, only thing i get pip off from NP is Mass 400, that seems to hurt me.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, i find Aromasin on paper and in action better than Arimidex, its a suicide inhibitor too so it actually kills the aromatising enzyme whereas Arimidex just binds to it, because of this when you finish taking Aromasin there is little to no rebound whereas there is on Arimidex.
> 
> Aromasin has also been shown to increase Test levels......just generally better in every way mate.
> 
> Absolutely zero pip from the T400, only thing i get pip off from NP is Mass 400, that seems to hurt me.


 What kind of side effects when you get a rebound of Adex? Stopped it myself after the blast and not something I noticed, most likely cause I wasn't looking for any side effects of it as I didn't know. Think i'll be giving Aromasin a whirl next time round in that case, what's a typical dose for it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> What kind of side effects when you get a rebound of Adex? Stopped it myself after the blast and not something I noticed, most likely cause I wasn't looking for any side effects of it as I didn't know. Think i'll be giving Aromasin a whirl next time round in that case, what's a typical dose for it?


 Usually its just a bit of water retention mate but like you say really you're not going to notice it really unless you're fckin lean.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, still feeling a bit under the weather but powered through with a wicked chest session, thought id drop bench down a bit and get some reps as id been pushing higher weight lower reps recently:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

150kg x 6

170kg x 11






*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 8

150kg x 8

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

55kg x 8

*Weighted Dips:*

+30kg x 13

*Close Grip Bench:*

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

Overhead rope pull overs and straight bar push downs to finish triceps.

Really good session and pushed some good weight despite still having a chest infection after 1 week of antibiotics!!

Need to get some progress pics taken this week so i can see how ive progressed from the start.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So, still feeling a bit under the weather but powered through with a wicked chest session, thought id drop bench down a bit and get some reps as id been pushing higher weight lower reps recently:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


 Thought I'd drop weight and get some reps instead 1 fu**ing 70 X 11.

I might try that myself 45 X 9.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Thought I'd drop weight and get some reps instead 1 fu**ing 70 X 11.
> 
> I might try that myself 45 X 9.


 Hahahahahahah :lol: thats a light set to me now


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Absoute monster. Inspiration.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Also I love the fact you bench heavier than some of my PLer mates do, in a t shirt, with abs. It takes them fu**ing fat cu**s 20 minutes to put all their kit on and gear up, and you just rock up and do it, lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Also I love the fact you bench heavier than some of my PLer mates do, in a t shirt, with abs. It takes them fu**ing fat cu**s 20 minutes to put all their kit on and gear up, and you just rock up and do it, lol.


 Haha really? :lol: i just assumed loads of people could bench that sort of weight fairly easily?!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was barbaric:

*Back Squats:*

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 6

180kg x 13






*Single Leg Leg Press:*

Worked up to 120kg x 15 on each leg

*Pendulum Squats:*

40kg x 10

65kg x 16 - brutal!!

*Walking Lunges:*

24 paces x 2 sets holding 22kg's

*Leg Extensions:*

Full stack +15kg plate x 18 reps

Full stack drop set - 7 reps - was fcked by this point.

All in all a wicked session considering ive had a week of antibiotics that finished on Sunday and i dont really feel 100%, onwards and upwards.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

general question, how are your joints with all those big weights? any chronic injuries. Think my knees are really coming to the end of their life and I'm only going in 44


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> general question, how are your joints with all those big weights? any chronic injuries. Think my knees are really coming to the end of their life and I'm only going in 44


 Pretty much ok mate, the only joint pain i have is in my knees which im having physio for but i actually know the problem, basically i have to foam roll the sh1t out of my outer quads and always make sure i wear knee sleeves when im squatting as the pain isnt so much the joint, its just the tracking of the knee cap as the inner thigh is weaker than the outer thigh which pulls it slightly out of alignment.

Perfectly manageable though.

I think ive always steered clear of injury because i refused to sacrifice form throughout my whole time lifting weights, nothing would make me go for a weight i knew i couldnt do properly, therefore my joints and tendons etc were never unduly stressed by lifting something they were nowhere near capable of lifting.

Knee pain can be avoided mate, and its mainly through stretching and foam rolling, you'd be very surprised.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Pretty much ok mate, the only joint pain i have is in my knees which im having physio for but i actually know the problem, basically i have to foam roll the sh1t out of my outer quads and always make sure i wear knee sleeves when im squatting as the pain isnt so much the joint, its just the tracking of the knee cap as the inner thigh is weaker than the outer thigh which pulls it slightly out of alignment.
> 
> Perfectly manageable though.
> 
> ...


 your not the first person to tell me that actually! I stretch but never foam roll,, kindof want to get out of the gym as sessions start to drag. I think there must be benefit for doing it at home too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> your not the first person to tell me that actually! I stretch but never foam roll,, kindof want to get out of the gym as sessions start to drag. I think there must be benefit for doing it at home too.


 Mate......5 mins of foam rolling will be all you can manage, its horrendously painful! You'll thank me for it. Just think during your whole session, could you speed up a tiny bit or do something differently to absorb those 5 mins? I bet you could, your knees will thank you mate.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Mate......5 mins of foam rolling will be all you can manage, its horrendously painful! You'll thank me for it. Just think during your whole session, could you speed up a tiny bit or do something differently to absorb those 5 mins? I bet you could, your knees will thank you mate.


 oh is that all? that is fine!

When I stretch hams I need to stretch those stubborn boys out for 20mins. I do it at home, leg up against the door frame (90deg angle) feels rock hard, but it does wonders (and great for straightening the upper spine at the same time)


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Haha really? :lol: i just assumed loads of people could bench that sort of weight fairly easily?!


 LOL. Nope!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> oh is that all? that is fine!
> 
> When I stretch hams I need to stretch those stubborn boys out for 20mins. I do it at home, leg up against the door frame (90deg angle) feels rock hard, but it does wonders (and great for straightening the upper spine at the same time)


 Yea mate, nice and quick but so beneficial.



arbffgadm100 said:


> LOL. Nope!


 Clearly ive been influenced by YouTube videos thinking everyone is strong as fck :lol:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm in. Great work so far.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Mate......5 mins of foam rolling will be all you can manage, its *horrendously painful*! You'll thank me for it. Just think during your whole session, could you speed up a tiny bit or do something differently to absorb those 5 mins? I bet you could, your knees will thank you mate.


 Agree! Did them this morning. Seems to be one spot where it's particularly knotted up.

5 mins? I barely made 2!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I'm in. Great work so far.


 Good to have you mate.



JohhnyC said:


> Agree! Did them this morning. Seems to be one spot where it's particularly knotted up.
> 
> 5 mins? I barely made 2!


 Horrendous the first time isnt it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Got some NP Masteron Enanthate on the weekend and fired 1.5ml in to add to the cycle. I feel that 1.2g Test with 600mg Tren is plenty in terms of those compounds and i will benefit from the Mast being a DHT derivative.

Pharma Aromasin is in as well 25mg every 3 days.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I tell you what, adding in Mast has made me like a closet rapist!! Woke the bird up at 5am trying to give her one, forgetting that it was day 1 of that time of the month and she wasnt amused :lol:

Good chest session yesterday resulted in disgusting cramps during the night! Got a couple of vids to go up so i'll do that later.

Gonna deadlift tonight, first time in about a month, been doing SLD's instead to get the hammies working twice per week, so will be interesting to see what i can lift as deads absolutely batter my CNS.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I tell you what, adding in Mast has made me like a closet rapist!! Woke the bird up at 5am trying to give her one, forgetting that it was day 1 of that time of the month and she wasnt amused :lol:
> 
> Good chest session yesterday resulted in disgusting cramps during the night! Got a couple of vids to go up so i'll do that later.
> 
> Gonna deadlift tonight, first time in about a month, been doing SLD's instead to get the hammies working twice per week, so will be interesting to see what i can lift as deads absolutely batter my CNS.


 Love this journal! How do you feel walking around at your size mate, ever feel lethargic etc?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Love this journal! How do you feel walking around at your size mate, ever feel lethargic etc?


 Mate its actually not that bad at all, the worst thing is my feet, if i dont have a decent pair of shoes on then they fckin kill after a couple hours like ive been on them all day.

Genuinely thinking about doing a little bit of Yoga once a week, i have an app on my Firestick that does it all for free, thought i would benefit from the flexibility as sometimes i do feel very tight.

Generally speaking though, all is well in terms of being this weight.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

What's happened to this journal?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha really? :lol: i just assumed loads of people could bench that sort of weight fairly easily?!


 I'd be surprised if there were ten people on here who could get close


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

theBEAST2002 said:


> What's happened to this journal?


 What do you mean? If its in terms of updates i'll be getting some up today, been crazy busy this last week or so.



superdrol said:


> I'd be surprised if there were ten people on here who could get close


 Really? I still think i need to get the 220kg bench to set me apart from the pack, raw too.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Really? I still think i need to get the 220kg bench to set me apart from the pack, raw too.


 Well there's matt griff whose not on here anymore as far as I know, Ewan I'm sure at one point or another... and then I'm struggling if I'm honest... out of interest who do you know on here that benches that much?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Well there's matt griff whose not on here anymore as far as I know, Ewan I'm sure at one point or another... and then I'm struggling if I'm honest... out of interest who do you know on here that benches that much?


 Hmmmm thats a very good point.......i cant actually think of anyone?!?!?!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmmm thats a very good point.......i cant actually think of anyone?!?!?!


 :rolleye11: :rolleye11: :rolleye11: :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmmm thats a very good point.......i cant actually think of anyone?!?!?!


 Change it to lbs and I might be able to squeeze 1 rep out.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmmm thats a very good point.......i cant actually think of anyone?!?!?!


 Not so fast, time to well & truly p*** on your parade.  he's a member here, forgot his username.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> What do you mean? If its in terms of updates i'll be getting some up today, been crazy busy this last week or so.
> 
> Really? I still think i need to get the 220kg bench to set me apart from the pack, raw too.


 Need to do it with a pause for it to count in a powerlifting competition.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Starz said:


> Not so fast, time to well & truly p*** on your parade.  he's a member here, forgot his username.


 So that's matt griff (I think) and him plus maybe @MRSTRONG .... hardly a community is it lol

if I remember rightly wasn't mr iifym somewhere in the high 150-170?? Tommy bananas or whatever he's called now with his seagull avatar?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> What do you mean? If its in terms of updates i'll be getting some up today, been crazy busy this last week or so.
> 
> Really? I still think i need to get the 220kg bench to set me apart from the pack, raw too.


 yes you do however you better be fast as my strength is coming back nicely


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

superdrol said:


> So that's matt griff (I think) and him plus maybe @MRSTRONG .... hardly a community is it lol
> 
> if I remember rightly wasn't mr iifym somewhere in the high 150-170?? Tommy bananas or whatever he's called now with his seagull avatar?


 i can think of 2 currently active on forum with 200kg+ bench and they both in this journal lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Not so fast, time to well & truly p*** on your parade.  he's a member here, forgot his username.


 Thats fckin impressive at that bodyweight!!!!



superdrol said:


> So that's matt griff (I think) and him plus maybe @MRSTRONG .... hardly a community is it lol
> 
> if I remember rightly wasn't mr iifym somewhere in the high 150-170?? Tommy bananas or whatever he's called now with his seagull avatar?


 Yea man, its a fairly elite group then!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> yes you do however you better be fast as my strength is coming back nicely


 Why what happened mate? Injury?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Why what happened mate? Injury?


 long story mate but in a nutshell didnt train for a good 12 months and wasnt very regular prior to the lay off however back in the gym now and feel like a proper newbie - fcuking look like one aswell lol

looking big and strong phil - one bit of advice i`ll give you is to regularly get massages foam roll and take up yoga do it in a class to start with , last thing you need after all this hard work is an injury .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> long story mate but in a nutshell didnt train for a good 12 months and wasnt very regular prior to the lay off however back in the gym now and feel like a proper newbie - fcuking look like one aswell lol
> 
> looking big and strong phil - one bit of advice i`ll give you is to regularly get massages foam roll and take up yoga do it in a class to start with , last thing you need after all this hard work is an injury .


 Fck thats a long time off dude! Fair play to you getting back into it mate, was wondering where you had gone.

Thanks mate, to be honest i have over the last few months started to foam roll and stretch and its really helped me, i have a Kodi Firestick too and that has Yoga on it so was gonna do some on rest days just to help with flexibility and especially after watching Dorian's latest vids, looks so beneficial.

Ive been extremely lucky with injuries, never really suffered one, then again.....ive always gone for form before weight and ive never taken silly doses of AAS so strength has always been very gradual and smart, i think thats helped a lot.

You still doing strongman stuff?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Fck thats a long time off dude! Fair play to you getting back into it mate, was wondering where you had gone.
> 
> Thanks mate, to be honest i have over the last few months started to foam roll and stretch and its really helped me, i have a Kodi Firestick too and that has Yoga on it so was gonna do some on rest days just to help with flexibility and especially after watching Dorian's latest vids, looks so beneficial.
> 
> ...


 thats all good then , no strongman planned my training is based around dorians methods , just enjoying training again see what happens


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> thats all good then , no strongman planned my training is based around dorians methods , just enjoying training again see what happens


 Doing the exact same thing myself mate, Dorians training was built for me its brilliant! Apart from the first exercise, i pretty much just do 2 sets on everything, 1 reasonably heavy warm up then 1 all out to complete failure.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Some update vidoes from this weeks training:

150kg incline press x 10:






180kg x 9 on the flat:


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

What add on do you use for yoga on kodi? Might have a look at that.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Ive been extremely lucky with injuries, never really suffered one, then again.....ive always gone for form before weight and ive never taken silly doses of AAS so strength has always been very gradual and smart, i think thats helped a lot.


 Some members here (and elsewhere) can gain some benefit, and perhaps prevent a future injury by reading *and reflecting* upon this simple and straight forward message written above.

Fadi.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

phil what dose of aromasin you taking for other benefits? 25mg a week?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TommyP87 said:


> What add on do you use for yoga on kodi? Might have a look at that.


 Sorry guys been a hectic week at work! Month end finances!

I bought mine pre loaded mate with Pulse, it has a whole section for all sorts like fitness DVD's and Yoga etc i'll have a look when im home and let you know.



Fadi65 said:


> Some members here (and elsewhere) can gain some benefit, and perhaps prevent a future injury by reading *and reflecting* upon this simple and straight forward message written above.
> 
> Fadi.


 Sadly very few will listen, its usually once people are injured they start taking precautions but as we know, its too late by that point.



Lukehh said:


> phil what dose of aromasin you taking for other benefits? 25mg a week?


 25mg e3d mate. Benefits - control water, lower estrogen a bit despite being able to take 1.2g Test and have no Aromatising symptoms at all.....well, apart from water.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 25mg e3d mate. Benefits - control water, lower estrogen a bit despite being able to take 1.2g Test and have no Aromatising symptoms at all.....well, apart from water


 Would be interesting to see your bloods and see what your E is sitting at...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Little clip from shoulders on Friday, managed 80kg a side so 160kg total for 10 and 3/4 reps, all time new pb!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Nice lifting and I have to ask Is that ur Mrs ? Good to see a girl who mows how to spot


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> Nice lifting and I have to ask Is that ur Mrs ? Good to see a girl who mows how to spot


 Thanks mate and yes it is. Oh i've fully trained her in art of spotting and explained that she will get punched if she gets it wrong :lol:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate and yes it is. Oh i've fully trained her in art of spotting and explained that she will get punched if she gets it wrong :lol:


 excellent, think I posted before I train with my wife a large amount of the time, and she has trained and competed for years, there is no harsher critic than your Mrs ! lol Mine calls me out more than any man ever did on whether she feels I didnt put all into the rep or set, and vice versa, for me for her, I always push her to lift heavier than she thinks she can and she reigns me in from trying to lift to heavy !!! lol

after seeing how well you did on the NPP and test run last year, I started a blast this week, similar so looking forward to it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> excellent, think I posted before I train with my wife a large amount of the time, and she has trained and competed for years, there is no harsher critic than your Mrs ! lol Mine calls me out more than any man ever did on whether she feels I didnt put all into the rep or set, and vice versa, for me for her, I always push her to lift heavier than she thinks she can and she reigns me in from trying to lift to heavy !!! lol
> 
> after seeing how well you did on the NPP and test run last year, I started a blast this week, similar so looking forward to it.


 Yea man they can be brutal! Mine never really trained properly before, just went to the gym chatted and p1ssed about, then she met me and i made her train exactly how i did, she's the lightest she's ever been and the strongest too plus she's shaping up really well too.

Having her there i find makes me wanna get those extra reps because i almost wanna kind of impress her so its a really good motivation for me. Plus beasting her is funny as fck especially when i say "one more" which she knows full well could mean between 2-5 more reps :lol:

Nice one mate, NPP is very popular, i know JP likes it and is using it at the moment, just wish it was 200mg/ml.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man they can be brutal! Mine never really trained properly before, just went to the gym chatted and p1ssed about, then she met me and i made her train exactly how i did, she's the lightest she's ever been and the strongest too plus she's shaping up really well too.
> 
> Having her there i find makes me wanna get those extra reps because i almost wanna kind of impress her so its a really good motivation for me. Plus beasting her is funny as fck especially when i say "one more" which she knows full well could mean between 2-5 more reps :lol:
> 
> Nice one mate, NPP is very popular, i know JP likes it and is using it at the moment, just wish it was 200mg/ml.


 tell me about it mate, 2ml in the Delts wednesday together with 2ml of Test 300 is alot of oil, when you have to pin another lot of NPP a couple of days later, gonna be a pin cushion come 10 weeks or so, and then switching over to Tren a test Prop for my cut so going to get sick of pinning I reckon.

I like the JP stuff, signed up to his members site recently tons of great information, really like how he runs things and thinks about things has really helped me settle down and train better more efficiently and also plan my AAS use a bit better.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man they can be brutal! Mine never really trained properly before, just went to the gym chatted and p1ssed about, then she met me and i made her train exactly how i did, she's the lightest she's ever been and the strongest too plus she's shaping up really well too.
> 
> Having her there i find makes me wanna get those extra reps because i almost wanna kind of impress her so its a really good motivation for me. Plus beasting her is funny as fck especially when i say "one more" which she knows full well could mean between 2-5 more reps :lol:
> 
> Nice one mate, NPP is very popular, i know JP likes it and is using it at the moment, just wish it was 200mg/ml.


 Think rohm do/did a 200mg/ml npp but i heard it was pippy as f**k...almost on par with the 200mg/ml WC test prop lol

Also, one of the things i like about aromasin is it blows shbg out of the water...so more of those lovely androgens/anabolics being able to circulate more freely being put to good use


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Think rohm do/did a 200mg/ml npp but i heard it was pippy as f**k...almost on par with the 200mg/ml WC test prop lol


 SG do 200ml NPP too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> tell me about it mate, 2ml in the Delts wednesday together with 2ml of Test 300 is alot of oil, when you have to pin another lot of NPP a couple of days later, gonna be a pin cushion come 10 weeks or so, and then switching over to Tren a test Prop for my cut so going to get sick of pinning I reckon.
> 
> I like the JP stuff, signed up to his members site recently tons of great information, really like how he runs things and thinks about things has really helped me settle down and train better more efficiently and also plan my AAS use a bit better.


 Yea i signed up too, but came off recently as ive been too busy with work to even look on it, let alone post on here too.

I have a lot of respect for the bloke, knowledge is huge as is his physique and speaking of physiques, his Mrs Corinne would blow most the guys on here away with her lifts and her physique!! She's immense.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Think rohm do/did a 200mg/ml npp but i heard it was pippy as f**k...almost on par with the 200mg/ml WC test prop lol
> 
> Also, one of the things i like about aromasin is it blows shbg out of the water...so more of those lovely androgens/anabolics being able to circulate more freely being put to good use


 I used that years ago and i didnt get any PIP, i did lose confidence in ROHM after seeing quite a few bad lab reports though so im not sure i would use them again.

Agree with Aromasin, far superior for many reasons.



JohhnyC said:


> SG do 200ml NPP too


 SG?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday went like this:

*Flat Bench:*

170kg x 10 - full 8 reps on my own and pretty much the 9th too.

*Incline Bench:*

150kg x 10 - again 8 full reps on my own then a tiny spot for last 2.

*Flye's:*

50kg x dumbells x 10 reps.

*Weighted Dips:*

+25kg x 15 reps.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night:

*Deadlifts:*

NEW PB***********

270kg x 4 reps - previous PB was 270kg x 2 - dont know where that came from but im well happy, 280kg is definitely in there.






*Bent over rows:*

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

180kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

Full stack x 15 reps

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

Full stack +10kg plate

*Seated Cable Row:*

Full stack +25kg plate

*Standing Dumbell Curls:*

32kg a side x 9 reps

Rest for about 10-15 seconds

another 3 reps - fckin barbaric!!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> SG?


 Southern Ghost.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good job on the PR mate, you're a strong ****er.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Well done, damn you're strong.


----------



## tren79 (Mar 15, 2015)

Beast !! Will havr a proper read through this - thanks mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Good job on the PR mate, you're a strong ****er.





Eddias said:


> Well done, damn you're strong.





tren79 said:


> Beast !! Will havr a proper read through this - thanks mate!


 Cheers gentlemen, hoping to get that elusive 300kg this year.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's my bent over rows from last week - 180kg x 10 reps, making sure that i get the bar below the knees each time to really stretch the lats:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmmmm you bent over row more than I deadlift


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> Hmmmm you bent over row more than I deadlift


 :lol: sorry mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Slightly gay pic but quads are developing nicely....

View attachment IMG_9586.JPG


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks like those calves are coming along as well probably due to the heavy Deadlift and bent over row, and yep its more than slightly gay pic (will get certain members all excited)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Slightly gay pic but quads are developing nicely....
> 
> View attachment 141738


 No surprise you bench 200kg... it's a ten minute walk across your chest!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

your teardrop has got massive, anything you have been doing in particular to make it grow, big weakness of mine


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> Looks like those calves are coming along as well probably due to the heavy Deadlift and bent over row, and yep its more than slightly gay pic (will get certain members all excited)


 Thanks mate, yea calves have been getting battered twice a week every week with some serious loads on my back, all the way up to 400kg!

By certain members.....you mean you right? 



superdrol said:


> No surprise you bench 200kg... it's a ten minute walk across your chest!


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> your teardrop has got massive, anything you have been doing in particular to make it grow, big weakness of mine


 I found my tear drop was really lacking so i focused a bit more effort on leg extensions. I had maxed out the machine and just kept hitting high reps but it wasnt doing much so now, i hang a 10-15 kg weight on top of the stack and i make sure i squeeze the s**t out the rep at the top, i really feel like it adds superb detail to the quads and gets that teardrop working.

I'll post yesterdays leg session up in ten mins for you mate so you can have a look at what i do.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> I found my tear drop was really lacking so i focused a bit more effort on leg extensions. I had maxed out the machine and just kept hitting high reps but it wasnt doing much so now, i hang a 10-15 kg weight on top of the stack and i make sure i squeeze the s**t out the rep at the top, i really feel like it adds superb detail to the quads and gets that teardrop working.
> 
> I'll post yesterdays leg session up in ten mins for you mate so you can have a look at what i do.


 thank you appreciate that, its a major weakness, compared to just a general weakness


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I found my tear drop was really lacking so i focused a bit more effort on leg extensions. I had maxed out the machine and just kept hitting high reps but it wasnt doing much so now, i hang a 10-15 kg weight on top of the stack and i make sure i squeeze the s**t out the rep at the top, i really feel like it adds superb detail to the quads and gets that teardrop working.
> 
> I'll post yesterdays leg session up in ten mins for you mate so you can have a look at what i do.


 If you got me those measurements you'd be able to hang more on it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> If you got me those measurements you'd be able to hang more on it


 I remembered yesterday but i couldnt find a tape measure anywhere.

Does it help if i tell you the brand? All the machines are Atlantis, or if i hold something next to the pin hole as size reference and take a pic?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I remembered yesterday but i couldnt find a tape measure anywhere.
> 
> Does it help if i tell you the brand? All the machines are Atlantis, or if i hold something next to the pin hole as size reference and take a pic?


 Not really, measurements are the only way, remember next time... iPod, protein shake, towel, tape measure lol... those common gym things


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Not really, measurements are the only way, remember next time... iPod, protein shake, towel, tape measure lol... those common gym things


 :lol: just remembered i have a ruler at work! Job done!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: just remembered i have a ruler at work! Job done!


 Measure whatever you can and get back to me


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Chelsea I've just read through your log, Phenomenal stuff with some huge lifts with great form mate. Impressive stuff.

Do you recon I could get to this level natty ......... :lol:

Interesting log mate, thanks for posting. I wish you every success :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Chelsea I've just read through your log, Phenomenal stuff with some huge lifts with great form mate. Impressive stuff.
> 
> Do you recon I could get to this level natty ......... :lol:
> 
> Interesting log mate, thanks for posting. I wish you every success :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate sorry for the late reply, life has been hectic.

Yea i always made sure i lifted things properly long before i added weight to them, i think ive benefited in more ways than one from this, one being that ive never really had a serious injury or have ever pulled or torn a muscle/ligaments. Obviously the odd strain but nothing major.

Natty? What is that? :lol:

Thanks dude.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be keeping this more up to date now as life has calmed down a bit and i have a bit more time at work.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh and I treated myself last week after being out of Gh for over a month.....

View attachment IMG_9771.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs tonight, havent had a chance to upload everything but i shall do that tonight. Vast improvements have been made especially in the leg department, going to try to find a photo before i had my knees sorted to see just how much size has been added.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders a couple of weeks ago, 60kg dumbells x 16 reps:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Shoulders a couple of weeks ago, 60kg dumbells x 16 reps:


 Those 60kg look small, must be you making them look that way


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Legs tonight, havent had a chance to upload everything but i shall do that tonight. Vast improvements have been made especially in the leg department, going to try to find a photo before i had my knees sorted to see just how much size has been added.


 Give a run down on what you do and how many times a week for legs, your teardrop has come on leaps and bounds


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Legs tonight, havent had a chance to upload everything but i shall do that tonight. Vast improvements have been made especially in the leg department, going to try to find a photo before i had my knees sorted to see just how much size has been added.


 What was up with your knees mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> Give a run down on what you do and how many times a week for legs, your teardrop has come on leaps and bounds


 So legs last week looked like this mate:

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets - final set i do the full stack for a good ten reps.

*Back Squats:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 6/7

170kg/180kg x 3/4

200kg x 9






*Leg Press:*

I usually do this single leg as im usually training with the gf so:

100kg x 8 reps per leg

130kg x 12/13 reps per leg

*Pendulum Squats:*

40kg x 10

80kg x 12-15 reps

*Walking Lunges:*

22kg dumbells 30 paces

*Leg Extensions:*

1 warm up set of nearly the full stack.

1 all out set with a 15kg/20kg plate on top of the full stack for 15 reps, stop wait 20 seconds then go again for as many as i can until complete failure.

Sadly i went to do this workout last night and pulled my lower left back slightly on 80kg squats so im pretty fcking gutted right now! Doesnt seem too bad though so might have to squat on the weekend.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> What was up with your knees mate?


 Basically the tracking of my knee caps were not straight so i was getting pain with everything i did, even going up the stairs! Knee sleeves really helped too, i wont squat without them, but the physio definitely helped and as you can see my squat weight has rocketed up


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Would you say, bent over rows and heavy shrugging are mainly responsible for your back development?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Would you say, bent over rows and heavy shrugging are mainly responsible for your back development?


 Definitely bent over rows, if you can row even 3 plates a side with bar going past your knees with good form then i'd be surprised if your back wasnt developed.

I have a lot of time for things like seated cable rows and close grip pull downs, both of those pull the fck out of my lats and i really feel them working.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

you do each body part once per week?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> you do each body part once per week?


 Mon - Chest & Tris

Tues - Back & Bis (every other week i do SLD's instead of Deads)

Wed - off

Thu - Quads & Calves

Fri - Shoulders & Tris

Sat - Hams, Calves, Biceps

Sun - off


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Mon - Chest & Tris
> 
> Tues - Back & Bis (every other week i do SLD's instead of Deads)
> 
> ...


 Do you directly target your traps on a specific day or maybe even both Tues & Fri?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> Do you directly target your traps on a specific day or maybe even both Tues & Fri?


 Literally just on shoulder days mate. 3 sets warm up then as many as i can do around the 300kg mark.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you feeling a difference in quality between the Humatrope and Hygetropin? Have you adjusted your dose/dosing protocol compared to when you were using Hyge? @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Are you feeling a difference in quality between the Humatrope and Hygetropin? Have you adjusted your dose/dosing protocol compared to when you were using Hyge? @Chelsea


 Im using 3iu pre training and 3iu post training, probably a little too early to tell but i havent noticed any difference, which doesnt surprise me as Hyge has been quality for years, always nice to try Pharma though haha.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Literally just on shoulder days mate. 3 sets warm up then as many as i can do around the 300kg mark.


 Cheers


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

in for more vids of Mrs Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sadly none of Mrs Chelsea, they stay on my phone 

Here's a quick shot of some seated rows, had some decent weight on there but i dont know what, did it on Tuesday and had 100kg a side:


----------



## Brad__ (Apr 10, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Im using 3iu pre training and 3iu post training, probably a little too early to tell but i havent noticed any difference, which doesnt surprise me as Hyge has been quality for years, always nice to try Pharma though haha.


 Jumping in while on topic. Do you rate or have you ever took simplexx hgh or would yo value the other 2 as better options? Just curious as that's what I can get a hold of for myself :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Basically the tracking of my knee caps were not straight so i was getting pain with everything i did, even going up the stairs! Knee sleeves really helped too, i wont squat without them, but the physio definitely helped and as you can see my squat weight has rocketed up


 Ah nice one...might be something i need looking into, sounds like the same problem i have.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Brad__ said:


> Jumping in while on topic. Do you rate or have you ever took simplexx hgh or would yo value the other 2 as better options? Just curious as that's what I can get a hold of for myself :thumbup1:


 Never used Simplexx mate. Just used, Hyge, Pfizer and Lilly.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

@Chelsea hi mate. I've just done a mini cut on low test and higher tren but now going to switch the compounds up for the last 12 weeks. Are you still a big believe in what speaking from experience guys that you have and in your own in experience in high test? 750-1000 test with say 400 deca? See a lot more where people run on 1:1 if not deca higher than test? Views and thoughts would be greatly appreciated mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> @Chelsea hi mate. I've just done a mini cut on low test and higher tren but now going to switch the compounds up for the last 12 weeks. Are you still a big believe in what speaking from experience guys that you have and in your own in experience in high test? 750-1000 test with say 400 deca? See a lot more where people run on 1:1 if not deca higher than test? Views and thoughts would be greatly appreciated mate.


 Absolutely mate, Test is best for me, higher Test and lower 19nor. Obviously you're welcome to try it out the other way around and report back but i cant ever see a time where id try this.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday looked like this:

Flat bench:

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

210kg x 1.5






Then a drop set down to 180kg x 9 reps (i had a decent rest before this might i add)






*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 6

140kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

34kg x 8

52.5kg x 10

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 10

+20kg x 14

*Close Grip Bench:*

75kg x 10

115kg x 10


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely mate, Test is best for me, higher Test and lower 19nor. Obviously you're welcome to try it out the other way around and report back but i cant ever see a time where id try this.


 Thanks for the reply mate.

If I'm running 750-1000mg how much deca or npp would you run?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Chest on Monday looked like this:
> 
> Flat bench:
> 
> ...


 Incredible!!! Great benching mate!! Good spotter too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> 
> If I'm running 750-1000mg how much deca or npp would you run?


 I would use 500-750mg mate.



TITO said:


> Incredible!!! Great benching mate!! Good spotter too


 Cheers mate, yea was a decent spot actually.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current state of affairs, 32 degrees in Mexico:

View attachment IMG_9903.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Current state of affairs, 32 degrees in Mexico:
> 
> View attachment 142685


 You hooked up with dltbb over there?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> You hooked up with dltbb over there?


 He out here?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> He out here?


 sure is. Not sure where abouts though.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> He out here?


 In Cozumel in Cancún now mate, where are you? Haven't even seen any other meat heads while I've been here.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Current state of affairs, 32 degrees in Mexico:
> 
> View attachment 142685


 Disgustingly beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> In Cozumel in Cancún now mate, where are you? Haven't even seen any other meat heads while I've been here.


 I was in Playa Del Carmen mate, bout 45 mins away so we wouldnt have been able to ditch our birds hold hands and go train anyway :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> Disgustingly beautiful


 Love you too x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So........

Im back from Mexico, a little lighter, stepped on the scales at 19stone, usually lose a few lbs on holiday due to water and eating less than usual, which is actually quite nice, body feels really rested too.

Cruise has officially begun now (sh1t i know), i must say that for my next off season cycle i will be hitting Deca again, Tren has too many sides even on low end doses - boiling hot, paranoia, sweating, anger etc its just not a manageable drug for the length i wanted to use it for, dont get me wrong, the strength and the look it gives is awesome but i feel its not worth it when i can sacrifice a little water retention and use Deca with zero sides really.

I plan to cruise for the next 6 weeks. Last jab was just over 2 weeks ago and ive had nothing since. Probably due a shot of Test 400 at the end of this week to keep things ticking along, might even do them every Wednesday before legs.

Im also looking to change up my training, i absolutely need to hit legs more than once every 7 days, shoulders and hamstrings too. Calves will be hit 3 times a week. Im gonna try to work a plan so that i forget that their are 7 days in a week and just work off a 2 on 1 off kinda plan, sadly that might mean legs on a saturday sometimes.

With the added frequency will mean more opportunities for growth. Chest can literally be done once every 6 months :lol: but i'll do it once a week as it grows no matter what i do.

Feel free to give input on anyone working off a similar plan, i see some people doing Chest, Shoulders and Tris on some days, still struggling to work out how i can get that all in and not end up training for hours so it will take some work.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you feel you need more shoulder & less chest then could you not have 2 shoulder days 3 or 4 days apart with some chest accessory work? cable flys etc.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Feel free to give input on anyone working off a similar plan, i see some people doing *Chest, Shoulders and Tris* on some days, still struggling to work out how i can get that all in and not end up training for hours so it will take some work.


 That's why I do it, .... to save time. I think the shoulders require take less sets because they have already taken a beating from the chest, Same with tri's, they have been pre-exhausted by chest and shoulders workout. Well that's my logic anyway. If I keep shoulders for a separate day they weights are a lot higher and require more sets to get a pump. However your OHP is most likely more than my bench and more so maybe doesn't apply to you lol



Chelsea said:


> Im also looking to change up my training, i absolutely need to hit legs more than once every 7 days, shoulders and hamstrings too. *Calves will be hit 3 times a week.* Im gonna try to work a plan so that i forget that their are 7 days in a week and just work off a 2 on 1 off kinda plan, sadly that might mean legs on a saturday sometimes.


 Question on calf's: I have started adding calf's into back / bis day, They need work and recover ok.Going through a trial period of 3 x week calfs. Have you tried this before and what was the result? I was doing 10mins one legged calf raises in the stand up tanning saloon today, like a bell-end lol



Chelsea said:


> Im also looking to change up my training, i absolutely need to hit legs more than once every 7 days, shoulders and hamstrings too. Calves will be hit 3 times a week. Im gonna try to work a plan so that *i forget that their are 7 days in a week and just work off a 2 on 1 off kinda plan,* sadly that might mean legs on a saturday sometimes.


 Not sticking to a 7 day turn around works perfectly for me. 2 x week for leg is just a little too short. I need 8 day weeks min. I have always found 5 days apart optimal for legs. People keep telling me more frequency is better but it just doesn't work for me. I like to blast legs add the occasional drop set and need that recovery time. If on AAS the protein synthesis is almost always elevated so I think 5 days is perfectly fine. I have made the best progress like this, its head and shoulders above a 3 x a week. That was just a disaster.

Only down side is that of you get bad PIP it really c#cks things up as you can't time the shots (if long esters) around the legs workouts. I am on a TTM375 at the moment and the PIP is horrendous. 4 jabs and every time swelled up like a balloon and 7 days to go down. Did last shot a few days ago just to keep levels ticking over until my new test and tren arrive.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Quads/Hamstrings/Calves

Chest/Triceps

Back/Biceps/Calves

Rest

Shoulders/Traps

Quads/Hamstrings/Calves

Rest

All upper body muscles hit once a week, quads and hamstrings hit twice and calves hit three times.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> If you feel you need more shoulder & less chest then could you not have 2 shoulder days 3 or 4 days apart with some chest accessory work? cable flys etc.


 I feel my chest would regress if i did that mate, would still need to hit it hard with load.



JohhnyC said:


> That's why I do it, .... to save time. I think the shoulders require take less sets because they have already taken a beating from the chest, Same with tri's, they have been pre-exhausted by chest and shoulders workout. Well that's my logic anyway. If I keep shoulders for a separate day they weights are a lot higher and require more sets to get a pump. However your OHP is most likely more than my bench and more so maybe doesn't apply to you lol
> 
> Question on calf's: I have started adding calf's into back / bis day, They need work and recover ok.Going through a trial period of 3 x week calfs. Have you tried this before and what was the result? I was doing 10mins one legged calf raises in the stand up tanning saloon today, like a bell-end lol
> 
> ...


 I currently do calves twice a week and they can definitely get a 3rd beasting, they are such a resilient muscle thats constantly worked throughout the day, they can definitely take the extra work. I have seen some people train them every day and grow very well!

Exactly mate, you have to do what works for you, sure you can try other things but it has to fit your life and your schedule.

What lab you using? The last thing you want is PIP every time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Quads/Hamstrings/Calves
> 
> Chest/Triceps
> 
> ...


 What do you do for quads and hams? Currently im doing quads and calves and that takes long enough as it is, so just concerned i will be there for hours.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> I feel my chest would regress if i did that mate, would still need to hit it hard with load.
> 
> I currently do calves twice a week and they can definitely get a 3rd beasting, they are such a resilient muscle thats constantly worked throughout the day, they can definitely take the extra work. I have seen some people train them every day and grow very well!
> 
> ...


 Spinx, Made a post about it here 

Someone else posted the same experience and had to ditch Spinx then others found no issue so hard to know. Could be that particular batch though!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> *Im also looking to change up my training, i absolutely need to hit legs more than once every 7 days, shoulders and hamstrings too.* Calves will be hit 3 times a week. Im gonna try to work a plan so that i forget that their are 7 days in a week and just work off a 2 on 1 off kinda plan, sadly that might mean legs on a saturday sometimes.
> 
> With the added frequency will mean more opportunities for growth. Chest can literally be done once every 6 months :lol: but i'll do it once a week as it grows no matter what i do.
> 
> Feel free to give input on anyone working off a similar plan, *i see some people doing Chest, Shoulders and Tris on some days, still struggling to work out how i can get that all in and not end up training for hours so it will take some work.*


 agreed with stance on leg training in general. minimum twice a week imo. both quads & hams. I prioritise 1 day of being lower body and another being full body.

I train on a Upper/Lower/Upper/Full Body split. I get the frequency and I push for as much volume as possible, but I always make progressive overload key no matter what. that being said, that style of training might not gravitate towards you, being at such an advanced stage. for example, if you was to Bench + Barbell Row in a session, them two exercises alone for you, judging from following your training logs, that's a ton of workload to take into consideration. benching 200kg+ to then Row 140kg+ but maybe, you might just be able to take that approach, only you will know.

I think exercise selection, when attacking multiple muscle groups has to be carefully selected. bang for buck, so to speak. only machine I use is the leg press, everything's free weights. Flat Bench, Push Pressing, CGBP, Weighted Dips. - That's the core of a chest, shoulders, tricep session for me. (3 - 5 sets) They're all heavily stimulated benching, dipping, pressing. this is what I follow. I take this approach, as I don't want to be lifting no more than 4x a week schedule. just food for thought. if I was at your level of strength + development, I'd not be too concerned with frequency tbh, you've built your physique, more or less just refinements made. frequency matters most for those building their mass imo. split DLTBB posted looks solid imo.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/300969-ama-30-turbo-charged-ft-el-chapo/?page=49&do=embed&comment=5710362&embedComment=5710362&embedDo=findComment#comment-5710362

Good read http://physiqonomics.com/illustrated-study-how-many-sets-for-muscle-growth/


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> Spinx, Made a post about it here
> 
> Someone else posted the same experience and had to ditch Spinx then others found no issue so hard to know. Could be that particular batch though!


 Thats the funny thing with gear sometimes, some people can grow on some things and not get pip, others dont feel much and get horrendous pip. Im quite lucky, i can jab 3ml into my delts and i get zero pip 



Starz said:


> agreed with stance on leg training in general. minimum twice a week imo. both quads & hams. I prioritise 1 day of being lower body and another being full body.
> 
> I train on a Upper/Lower/Upper/Full Body split. I get the frequency and I push for as much volume as possible, but I always make progressive overload key no matter what. that being said, that style of training might not gravitate towards you, being at such an advanced stage. for example, if you was to Bench + Barbell Row in a session, them two exercises alone for you, judging from following your training logs, that's a ton of workload to take into consideration. benching 200kg+ to then Row 140kg+ but maybe, you might just be able to take that approach, only you will know.
> 
> ...


 Yea mate, even more so for me on the leg training, whilst they are responding well i need more frequency if im going to hit the stage in April with a decent set of wheels.

EXACTLY! Even those 2 exercises i would be using aroun 160kg -180kg on both for reps and that would just fully abuse me! Was maybe thinking of doing a heavy session then the following session would be lighter but for more reps, not loads lighter but more towards 12-15 reps then move the weight up when those numbers become comfortable.

Refinements is a good shout i suppose although i still strive to be bigger, like legit, i still see pics and think my arms look sh1t when they are by my side, i hate it sometimes.

I'll have a read of those mate, nice one.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Super **** shot on the beach in Mexico, thought the chest was looking decent so may as well post it here:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night i eased myself back in after having 2 weeks off, stuck to my usual routine this time but will start changing my training next week:

*Flat bench:*

70kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 12 - could have done 15 but only had the mrs spotting and didnt wanna go too hard to soon.

*Incline bench:*

100kg x 8

130kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

45kg x 12

*Weighted Dips:*

+25kg x 12

*Close Grip Bench:*

100kg x 12

Everything is fcking sore today, even triceps are really sore, cant even lean on things with my arms!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

As far as sphinx goes... whoever mentioned it... test 400 gave horrendous pip... the new tri-test 400 is pip free 100% to the point where I used to inject the other quad that didn't sting the day before the next injection, now I struggle remembering, even less pip than neuro pharma test 400 from my first cycle!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Super **** shot on the beach in Mexico, thought the chest was looking decent so may as well post it here:
> 
> View attachment 143036


 Boobs!!!! Wanna borrow a bra?! 

Looking ace anyway, hope all is good!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Boobs!!!! Wanna borrow a bra?!
> 
> Looking ace anyway, hope all is good!


 :lol: id happily let you size me up for one :lol:

Thanks darlin, all is good. Hows things with you? Looking awesome in the pics!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: id happily let you size me up for one :lol:
> 
> Thanks darlin, all is good. Hows things with you? Looking awesome in the pics!


 Haha, reckon about EEEEE - the E being for Epic :lol: I was chuffed my off season boobs are back, now I feel like I've got boy boobs again after seeing that pic!

Good good, glad all is good. Any competition plans yet?

Yeah all good thanks, rested and recharged after prep, and fat :lol: Needed it though, I was wrecked afterwards, brutal and long prep but was happy with this season, just need to grow now for next year! Thank you!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Haha, reckon about EEEEE - the E being for Epic :lol: I was chuffed my off season boobs are back, now I feel like I've got boy boobs again after seeing that pic!
> 
> Good good, glad all is good. Any competition plans yet?
> 
> Yeah all good thanks, rested and recharged after prep, and fat :lol: Needed it though, I was wrecked afterwards, brutal and long prep but was happy with this season, just need to grow now for next year! Thank you!


 :lol: there's absolutely no way your fun bags can be described as boy boobs!! Best that we do a skin to skin comparison though :lol:

Yea looks like im aiming for April next year, sounds like a while away but it really isnt, need to hammer quads and hamstrings and get some more side delt caps and i will be happy, then i'll diet very slowly down and see what im left with, i seem to keep good off season condition now so that should make dieting so much easier.

Omg you prepped most the year didnt you!? And lets be real, you are far from fat! Lets say that you're "full" now  Whats your plans next year?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Took this before back, flat as a pancake after holiday, not jabbed for nearly 3 weeks and no training, not too bad I don't think:

View attachment IMG_0212.JPG


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Took this before back, flat as a pancake after holiday, not jabbed for nearly 3 weeks and no training, not too bad I don't think:
> 
> View attachment 143090


 you did a great job on bringing those teardrops up, gonna be following your leg work out for a bit see if it helps mine


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> you did a great job on bringing those teardrops up, gonna be following your leg work out for a bit see if it helps mine


 The main thing thats helped with legs apart from physio, is going back to getting my arse to the floor and making sure im only doing weights i can properly handle and moving up in weight when i reach 10 very decent reps on it.

Form is everything for me and whilst it takes longer to get stronger, i feel the development is better and less risky.

Its legs tonight actually so ill get it updated later for you mate, first time in nearly 3 weeks after holiday, gonna be horrendous!!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> The main thing thats helped with legs apart from physio, is going back to getting my arse to the floor and making sure im only doing weights i can properly handle and moving up in weight when i reach 10 very decent reps on it.
> 
> Form is everything for me and whilst it takes longer to get stronger, i feel the development is better and less risky.
> 
> Its legs tonight actually so ill get it updated later for you mate, first time in nearly 3 weeks after holiday, gonna be horrendous!!


 That's a big fat Ouch, i have not done legs for 10 days due to Hols, hitting them tomorrow morning. Totally agree with you, wasted several years doing bad form with heavy weights and getting no where. cannot manage to get my arse to the floor but i do manage beyond 90% now and the gains have been a lot more respectable. Doing more lunges which seems to do great along with leg extensions for the teardrop.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> That's a big fat Ouch, i have not done legs for 10 days due to Hols, hitting them tomorrow morning. Totally agree with you, wasted several years doing bad form with heavy weights and getting no where. cannot manage to get my arse to the floor but i do manage beyond 90% now and the gains have been a lot more respectable. Doing more lunges which seems to do great along with leg extensions for the teardrop.


 No sh1t! Also ive found recently i was battering them too much with too much volume, getting horrendous cramps when i got home which showed me i had done too much, so cut things down like leg press 1 warm up then 1 failure set instead of 3 total. Same with pendulum squats, 1 warm up then one failure set, lunges too, straight to failure on them 30 lunges, usually get to 25 and im fckin gassed standing there just holding the dumbells questioning my whole lifes decisions :lol:

Leg extensions are great for tear drops mate, but again form is crucial, not letting your ar$e come out the seat, really squeezing at the top and controlling the weight down.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: there's absolutely no way your fun bags can be described as boy boobs!! Best that we do a skin to skin comparison though :lol:
> 
> Yea looks like im aiming for April next year, sounds like a while away but it really isnt, need to hammer quads and hamstrings and get some more side delt caps and i will be happy, then i'll diet very slowly down and see what im left with, i seem to keep good off season condition now so that should make dieting so much easier.
> 
> Omg you prepped most the year didnt you!? And lets be real, you are far from fat! Lets say that you're "full" now  Whats your plans next year?


 Haha, yeah maybe not proper boy boobs, but still got serious chest envy True but we'd end up at opposite sides of the rooms if we went bust to bust

Ahh good stuff, sounds like a good plan. No it'll come round fast, couldn't believe how quickly this year came round tbh, and we're now half way through it! Yeah looking in really good condition and definitely helps with prep having less to come off. Will it be Nabba again?

Yep, 23 weeks, but 5 shows over a 9 week period was killer! Looking back, not sure how I survived! Haha, full and curvy, but feel huge after being so lean.

I'm not sure yet for next year, got some thinking to do. I need to add some size, so at the minute, thinking about a full year out, then starting prep this time next year for Oct shows. Really want to qualify for the PCA finals again, it was an awesome final, but that's in October next year, so would maybe do qualifiers around Sept/Oct next year, then could do Nabba UK and England shows too, and maybe leave the April/May season, sacrifice it to have another 6 months off season, want to do some damage next year but I'll just have to see nearer the time.


----------



## JuiceyjayV2 (May 31, 2016)

Absolute beast mate! Moving some crazy weight and making it look light!!  question for ya.. how long do stay with a training routine in general? Do you do like 12 weeks then switch it up or just stay with it until you feel your body has adapted and slowed gains?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JuiceyjayV2 said:


> Absolute beast mate! Moving some crazy weight and making it look light!!  question for ya.. how long do stay with a training routine in general? Do you do like 12 weeks then switch it up or just stay with it until you feel your body has adapted and slowed gains?


 Thanks mate, generally I stay running the same routing for months then just make very slight tweaks depending on what needs more attention i.e legs

I always just try to progress all lifts with near perfect form, once I'm hitting comfortable double figures with a weight I move it up.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Random pic outside today at the old dears house. Not bad for cruising and just coming back off a 2 week holiday:

View attachment IMG_0242.JPG


----------



## JuiceyjayV2 (May 31, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, generally I stay running the same routing for months then just make very slight tweaks depending on what needs more attention i.e legs
> 
> I always just try to progress all lifts with near perfect form, once I'm hitting comfortable double figures with a weight I move it up.


 Nice one, yeah man I think I'm switching it up to much I'll be doing a blast soon and was gunna change routine when I do but I'll stick at it and just look at progressive overloading every lift.

Looking hench man keep rocking that iron!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Haha, yeah maybe not proper boy boobs, but still got serious chest envy True but we'd end up at opposite sides of the rooms if we went bust to bust
> 
> Ahh good stuff, sounds like a good plan. No it'll come round fast, couldn't believe how quickly this year came round tbh, and we're now half way through it! Yeah looking in really good condition and definitely helps with prep having less to come off. Will it be Nabba again?
> 
> ...


 :lol: opposite sides of the room :lol: thats probably true!

5 shows in a 9 week period!! Jesus Christ! I was struggling to keep up on social media, god knows how you must have felt.

A full year out will probably do you good after all that competing to be honest, you having a holiday or anything to relax? Your body really needs some downtime, im the worst at letting myself rest.

Good thing is you have options and plans in place so its just a matter of choosing one. Im sure whatever you'll do you'll look awesome as per usual 



JuiceyjayV2 said:


> Nice one, yeah man I think I'm switching it up to much I'll be doing a blast soon and was gunna change routine when I do but I'll stick at it and just look at progressive overloading every lift.
> 
> Looking hench man keep rocking that iron!


 Sounds like a good plan mate.

Haha thanks, i will


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Random pic outside today at the old dears house. Not bad for cruising and just coming back off a 2 week holiday:
> 
> View attachment 143194


 Pat Tate no. 2 haha!

What do you mean, you haven't got the toppings, we're talking about cheese ya kant.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Pat Tate no. 2 haha!
> 
> What do you mean, you haven't got the toppings, we're talking about cheese ya kant.


 I have zero idea what you're on about?!?!?!?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I have zero idea what you're on about?!?!?!?


 You not seen rise of the footsolider? Essex boys? I insinuating similar frame to Pat Tate lol. fail dm


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: opposite sides of the room :lol: thats probably true!
> 
> 5 shows in a 9 week period!! Jesus Christ! I was struggling to keep up on social media, god knows how you must have felt.
> 
> ...


 Haha, too true!

Like death, haha! Seriously, it was tough going, mentally and physically. First comp I came in pretty lean, and didn't really drop weight after that, just tightened up more so being at that lean point for 9 weeks, it was horrific at times, but worth it and I did it, so it was an achievement in itself!

Yeah that's my thinking, more time to grow, plus having a year off dieting, when I start prep, things should move well as my body's had a decent break. I had a week of total rest but I'm the same, find it hard to rest, plus started a new job today so holidays are out at the moment. But it's nice just to be more relaxed and have a social life again, so I do feel rested now.

Ahh thank you  will be trying my best as always!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> You not seen rise of the footsolider? Essex boys? I insinuating similar frame to Pat Tate lol. fail dm


 Saw it years ago, i did google Pat Tate but i still wasnt sure :lol:



Keeks said:


> Haha, too true!
> 
> Like death, haha! Seriously, it was tough going, mentally and physically. First comp I came in pretty lean, and didn't really drop weight after that, just tightened up more so being at that lean point for 9 weeks, it was horrific at times, but worth it and I did it, so it was an achievement in itself!
> 
> ...


 Christ i can only imagine what thats like, prep is bad enough, let alone staying lean for 9 weeks!

Congrats on the new job, hopefully that means more money and therefore more holidays when they come around


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick update, feeling really good on this cruise, not feeling bloated at all, lifts are improving since being back:

Bench - 150kg x 12 (last week was 140kg x 10)

Squats - 150kg x 12 - legs again tonight so will go for a similar weight and reps.

Everything seems to be going in a good direction, even thinking of doing a very modest cycle next time as i find that higher doses, means more water retention and that then means im more bloated, dont fancy my food etc whenever im cruising i have a great appetite and i feel good and not so sluggish, only downside is that logic would dictate that i really need to progress my drugs to grow.

Here's what im thinking,:

Start using less aromatising compunds such as Masterone, Winstrol and Primo maybe even low dose Deca and keep the Test dose moderate at 500mg max 750mg, i just feel like the better i actually feel, the better i will grow.

Feel free to chime in.


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

With @DLTBB log and this I've got a nice bit reading. Love to to see how others do things and learn and pick up tips along the way.

Look forawrd to these lads


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Saw it years ago, i did google Pat Tate but i still wasnt sure :lol:
> 
> Christ i can only imagine what thats like, prep is bad enough, let alone staying lean for 9 weeks!
> 
> Congrats on the new job, hopefully that means more money and therefore more holidays when they come around


 They say you go to a dark place during prep, I was there a lot, haha, literally for a lot of the last 12 weeks, I just didn't want to talk to anyone, do anything, and I pretty much hated life, but all worth it 

Thank you


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Saw it years ago, i did google Pat Tate but i still wasnt sure :lol:


 Very similar stats to you mate. like 6' 1 give or take 18/19 stone.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> With @DLTBB log and this I've got a nice bit reading. Love to to see how others do things and learn and pick up tips along the way.
> 
> Look forawrd to these lads


 Thanks mate. Always good to know someone reads it haha. Gonna keep it a lot more updated these days.



Keeks said:


> They say you go to a dark place during prep, I was there a lot, haha, literally for a lot of the last 12 weeks, I just didn't want to talk to anyone, do anything, and I pretty much hated life, but all worth it
> 
> Thank you


 Very dark!! That's my worst trait... just not being able to deal with people and not wanting to talk to them on prep. Borderline murderous!



Starz said:


> Very similar stats to you mate. like 6' 1 give or take 18/19 stone.


 Let's hope we don't have the same fate!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Little update pic. Sitting around 19st in the morning, super gay pic I know but gives a good idea of size and condition:

View attachment IMG_0319.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

And a pic during bicep curls on Tuesday after back, size holding well despite cruising and being on holiday for 2 weeks!

View attachment IMG_0320.JPG


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Little update pic. Sitting around 19st in the morning, super gay pic I know but gives a good idea of size and condition:
> 
> View attachment 143447


 Sitting at 260lbs and with very visible abs!!! Got a good shape as well.



Chelsea said:


> the better i actually feel, the better i will grow


 Feel good, look good imho. If we feel good then that's the body telling us that we're doing it right!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Iron Lou said:


> Sitting at 260lbs and with very visible abs!!! Got a good shape as well.
> 
> Feel good, look good imho. If we feel good then that's the body telling us that we're doing it right!


 Thanks mate. Legs are still something i really need to bring up but they are getting hammered now so they will grow. If i put my mind to things then even weak points grow really well and fast, for example. ive been doing calves 3 times a week since i was back from holiday and even to me they have noticeably grown.

Couldnt agree more with your second point and it may well lead me to run the following cycle to keep water retention and bloat down and therefore, appetite and comfort up:

Test - 800mg

NPP - 600mg

When im on higher doses i just feel too bloated around the midsection.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate. Legs are still something i really need to bring up but they are getting hammered now so they will grow. If i put my mind to things then even weak points grow really well and fast, for example. ive been doing calves 3 times a week since i was back from holiday and even to me they have noticeably grown.
> 
> Couldnt agree more with your second point and it may well lead me to run the following cycle to keep water retention and bloat down and therefore, appetite and comfort up:
> 
> ...


 Legs are decent mate you got quad seperation in there. There is good thickness to them and they wouldn't look out of place on stage. A lot Depends on the overall look you're going for though, like if it's an "X shape" then that requires a thick outer sweep and adductors for that "X" look to emphasise the "X". For arguments sake.

Do you squat sumo style every so often? I know it's more a PL technique but it really hits the glutes and the innermost thigh muscles.

Withth calves, I found doing one day with standing raises, second day with seated raises and third day standing again gets them coming up to speed but you've obviously already got something going on!

The body and mind can put up with a certain amount of pain and bad feeling but yeah the general rule I go by is feel good look good and that generally means high appetite, positive mindset and little bloating.

Might sound weird but I do kind of believe that you can think yourself into growth.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Iron Lou said:


> Legs are decent mate you got quad seperation in there. There is good thickness to them and they wouldn't look out of place on stage. A lot Depends on the overall look you're going for though, like if it's an "X shape" then that requires a thick outer sweep and adductors for that "X" look to emphasise the "X". For arguments sake.
> 
> Do you squat sumo style every so often? I know it's more a PL technique but it really hits the glutes and the innermost thigh muscles.
> 
> ...


 Decent separation for an off season i agree, but for me overall thickness and size needs to improve drastically before i compete again, i want to go on stage with big thick legs.

I squat probably between hip and shoulder width apart mate, reckon i should go wider then to hit the inner thighs more?

I completely agree, a negative mindset can put you in a really bad place in terms of growth, its so important to keep everything positive.

Enjoying your posts by the way, you seem to have a wise head on those shoulders.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Decent separation for an off season i agree, but for me overall thickness and size needs to improve drastically before i compete again, i want to go on stage with big thick legs.
> 
> I squat probably between hip and shoulder width apart mate, reckon i should go wider then to hit the inner thighs more?
> 
> ...


 Hip/shoulder width is a more natural stance. Both conventional and sumo work the quads, hip flexors, Hams and glutes but adding sumo targets the adductors a bit more. say add them for 6-8 weeks and then going back to conventional will make a difference not only to adductors but to the glute/hamstring tie in as well. Ideal foot width for that is based on own physical mechanics but as long as your knee aligns with your ankle when you hit parallel then you're good to go! Plus it carries over into conventional squats too and gives that bit more power out of the hole.

I would say that what you are doing is the right thing in order to get your legs to where you want them to be, sometimes it is literally just a matter of time.

Thank you mate! I just enjoy these sorts of discussions and trying to apply what I've learned as well as taking on more information as well


----------



## JuiceyjayV2 (May 31, 2016)

Love it! Wealth of knowledge going on in here guys! @Chelsea your looking in great shape bro at your hieght/weight and cruiseing! Goals man goals!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JuiceyjayV2 said:


> Love it! Wealth of knowledge going on in here guys! @Chelsea your looking in great shape bro at your hieght/weight and cruiseing! Goals man goals!!!


 Thanks mate, im sure i'll feel horrendous after legs tonight in this heat!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back and biceps went like this on Tues:

*Bent over rows:*

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

130kg x 15

*Chins:*

Bodyweight x 6-7 fully extended reps x 2 sets

*Plate loaded seated row:*

100kg x 10

200kg x 7 - this was probably a little too heavy but the 50kg were right by me so i did it out of laziness really haha.

*Lat Pull Down:*

2 sets, really controlled and making sure i contract at the bottom and overstretch at the top.

*Straight bar bicep curls:*

55kg x 12 reps - max set

*Hammer Curls:*

22kg x 12 - max set

*Machine Cable Curls:*

34kg x 12

Really good session, still couldnt deadlift as my lower left back was still in pain from pulling it before holiday so hopefully will start deadlifting again next week.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs was indeed horrific last night, a brief look was this:

Back Squats - i worked up to 140kg and did 18 reps arse to grass! Honest to god after 17 reps i thought i was either going to pass out or throw up, thankfully i got another rep and neither happened.

Really good leg session although i can already feel how bad they are going to hurt, its getting tough to sit down.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

I dread to think what the rest of the session was like! Good work 140kg 18 reps! Damn that sounds brutal.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Really good leg session although i can already feel how bad they are going to hurt, its getting tough to sit down.


 Ever get them random quad spasms post workout? typically only get it, when you've blitzed quads in higher rep sets. 20 rep set squats are no joke lol.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

@Chelsea you friends with James hollingshead


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Iron Lou said:


> I dread to think what the rest of the session was like! Good work 140kg 18 reps! Damn that sounds brutal.


 Horrible mate, single leg, leg press, pendulum squats to the floor then drop set leg extentions.....destroyed!



Starz said:


> Ever get them random quad spasms post workout? typically only get it, when you've blitzed quads in higher rep sets. 20 rep set squats are no joke lol.


 Hmmmm if you mean cramp when you stand up after sitting down for more than 10 mins then......yes!! :lol:



bonacris said:


> @Chelsea you friends with James hollingshead


 Not good friends but yea we know each other.

Why's that? You see his insta? Me and a couple mates popped down to Kings to train and had a chat with him.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Not good friends but yea we know each other.
> 
> Why's that? You see his insta? Me and a couple mates popped down to Kings to train and had a chat with him.


 Yeah saw it on Insta and recognised ya. Looking massive


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bonacris said:


> Yeah saw it on Insta and recognised ya. Looking massive


 Haha thanks mate. Feel free to add me etc if you like, i'll do the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate. Feel free to add me etc if you like, i'll do the same :thumbup1:


 I saw the same post, it was a crew of monsters that day, glad I didnt head down there to train as it would have a been a day for feeling small !!! lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> I saw the same post, it was a crew of monsters that day, glad I didnt head down there to train as it would have a been a day for feeling small !!! lol


 Haha im sure you have been able to hang with us mate, although even i felt small :lol:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Haha im sure you have been able to hang with us mate, although even i felt small :lol:


 mate, i thought I was getting big, I am around 17 stone after this last blast but need to drop a bit of timber so will be interesting to see what I am left with after this cut, but f**k me, the arms and shoulders in that picture takes some beating. although seeing that picture and then going and watching kents strongest man comp in Gravesend yesterday made me feel even smaller !! lol at least with the fat I am carrying after this bulk I fitted in more with the strong man competitors than I do BB'ers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> mate, i thought I was getting big, I am around 17 stone after this last blast but need to drop a bit of timber so will be interesting to see what I am left with after this cut, but f**k me, the arms and shoulders in that picture takes some beating. although seeing that picture and then going and watching kents strongest man comp in Gravesend yesterday made me feel even smaller !! lol at least with the fat I am carrying after this bulk I fitted in more with the strong man competitors than I do BB'ers


 17 stone is a good weight mate, just dont diet too hard too quick. Drop calories very slowly and introduce cardio minimally, get the most out of as little as possible.

:lol: yea i bet the strongmen thought you were one of them :lol: was it a good day down there? What were some of the heavy lifts, like for deads? Always fancied giving it a go.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the pic from our Kings visit:

View attachment IMG_0357.JPG


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> 17 stone is a good weight mate, just dont diet too hard too quick. Drop calories very slowly and introduce cardio minimally, get the most out of as little as possible.
> 
> :lol: yea i bet the strongmen thought you were one of them :lol: was it a good day down there? What were some of the heavy lifts, like for deads? Always fancied giving it a go.


 on a slow cut this time for sure, I have a holiday in October so using that as a target, fake prep date, so plenty of time, and its coming down nicely.

the strongman show was interesting the amateur comp, in my opinion they were not lifting that heavy and the guys were not that big. think the max standing overhead press single arm was 50kg so not that impressive, and I started thinking I am pressing not far off that in the gym and I am in a deficit.

However in the main event you do see where these guys step up. guys pressing up to 90kg single handed overhead standing. log medley so basically clean and press went 120,140,160kg, that was Sean Kennedy he won overall and owns reps and sets gym in gravesend and I think he won uk strongest man back in 2011 so he is pretty impressive. farmers walks were something like 400kg ! so pretty monster in the end, but it was a great event really hot down there and good turn out my 3 year daughter loved it and hasnt stopped lifting and pressing anything she can lift since !


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Here's the pic from our Kings visit:
> 
> View attachment 143736


 told yer lightweight division !! lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> on a slow cut this time for sure, I have a holiday in October so using that as a target, fake prep date, so plenty of time, and its coming down nicely.
> 
> the strongman show was interesting the amateur comp, in my opinion they were not lifting that heavy and the guys were not that big. think the max standing overhead press single arm was 50kg so not that impressive, and I started thinking I am pressing not far off that in the gym and I am in a deficit.
> 
> However in the main event you do see where these guys step up. guys pressing up to 90kg single handed overhead standing. log medley so basically clean and press went 120,140,160kg, that was Sean Kennedy he won overall and owns reps and sets gym in gravesend and I think he won uk strongest man back in 2011 so he is pretty impressive. farmers walks were something like 400kg ! so pretty monster in the end, but it was a great event really hot down there and good turn out my 3 year daughter loved it and hasnt stopped lifting and pressing anything she can lift since !


 Always good to have a date to work towards though.

Sounds like the amateur comp i could have entered and done well haha.

Fair play to him, that sounds like some savage weights. Haha could be a career in it for your daughter, start them young!



Mayzini said:


> told yer lightweight division !! lol


 Haha, yea there was a fair amount of beef down there i suppose.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

160kg x 9 - 7 on my own then 2 spotted but only very slightly.

*Incline:*

100kg x 6

130kg x 10 - spotted for the last 3

*Incline Flye's:*

26kg x 8

32kg x 6

50kg x 10

*Close Grip Press:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 10

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 6

+20kg x 15 - last few half reps.

Really pleased with strength, seems to be increasing week on week after holiday and im on a cruise.

Diet has been great and recovery is much better now.

I have thrown Hyge back in Pre workout - 2iu pre and if i remember im gonna do 2iu post both with slin.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night:

*Bent over rows:*

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

110kg x 8

150kg x 15:






*Lat Pull Downs:*

1 reasonably heavy warmup set for 8 reps.

Full stack x 15 reps

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

1 reasonably heavy warmup set for 8 reps.

Full stack x 15 reps.

*Seated Plate Loaded Row:*

140kg x 8

190kg x 8

240kg x 10 reps - savagely heavy set.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Today's food:

200g cooked chicken

160g cooked rice

Tomatoes & cucumbers

I'll have this 3 times today:

View attachment IMG_0368.JPG


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Today's food:
> 
> 200g cooked chicken
> 
> ...


 Nothing like having a big plate of food at your office desk :thumb some of the looks we get are memorable haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Iron Lou said:


> Nothing like having a big plate of food at your office desk :thumb some of the looks we get are memorable haha


 After 6 years mine are used to it mate :lol: 3 solid meals per day at my desk haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

140kg x 5

160kg x 12 - this is up from 18 reps on 140kg last week which im very happy with considering im just cruising.






*Single Leg Leg Press:*

100kg x 10 per leg

120kg x 15 per leg

*Pendulum Squats:*

35kg x 8

55kg x 12

*Leg Extensions:*

68kg x 8

Full stack - 20 reps without stopping - disgusting!

Really good session. Slin was used pre and post workout, Gh was used post workout with the slin at 4iu - Hygetropin.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you use slin whilst u cruise mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Do you use slin whilst u cruise mate?


 Yea mate. I only use it on days im training but yea, still use it for cruising.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Liking the video uploads bud! Those calves are showing well in the video too!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Iron Lou said:


> Liking the video uploads bud! Those calves are showing well in the video too!


 Cheers mate, trying to get a lot more content up. Always do on Insta as well.

Calves i have been battering, i do feel like they have actually grown quite a bit, but just as any calves......they still appear small to me in the vid haha.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Just as any calves......they still appear small to me in the vid haha.


 Sounds like bigorexia to me haha the curse of lifting

I saw somewhere Larry Scott writing about proportional physiques and in that something about calves being a similar size to your neck and biceps as a good indicator of proportions. I think a 'good/ideal calf size' according to him was about 2x your ankle size.

If only we could view ourselves through the eyes of others!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Iron Lou said:


> Sounds like bigorexia to me haha the curse of lifting
> 
> I saw somewhere Larry Scott writing about proportional physiques and in that something about calves being a similar size to your neck and biceps as a good indicator of proportions. I think a 'good/ideal calf size' according to him was about 2x your ankle size.
> 
> If only we could view ourselves through the eyes of others!


 Exactly mate, everyone else seems to see us differently to how we see ourselves. I very rarely feel big at all, i know that probably sounds ridiculous, probably the only time i do is when i have an epic pump in the gym.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So.... had the worst week of my life, struck down with a horrific stomach but that has seen me lose a whole stone in 3 days and absolutely slaughter me, barely ate, didnt train and pretty much didnt leave the sofa apart from to go to the toilet, i wouldnt wish it upon my worst enemy!

Thankfully in the clear now, stomach isnt 100% but im eating again and everything seems to be more "solid"!

Back into training tonight, been cruising for 9 weeks this week so its time to get back on cycle.

Also thinking of starting a whole new journal for it to track everything now, keep things fresh too as this should be the final run up until prep in January.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So.... had the worst week of my life, struck down with a horrific stomach but that has seen me lose a whole stone in 3 days and absolutely slaughter me, barely ate, didnt train and pretty much didnt leave the sofa apart from to go to the toilet, i wouldnt wish it upon my worst enemy!
> 
> Thankfully in the clear now, stomach isnt 100% but im eating again and everything seems to be more "solid"!
> 
> ...


 What a Cnut mate

least you're through it now and even more determined to smash next blast


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So.... had the worst week of my life, struck down with a horrific stomach but that has seen me lose a whole stone in 3 days and absolutely slaughter me, barely ate, didnt train and pretty much didnt leave the sofa apart from to go to the toilet, i wouldnt wish it upon my worst enemy!
> 
> Thankfully in the clear now, stomach isnt 100% but im eating again and everything seems to be more "solid"!
> 
> ...


 Nightmare losing a stone mate, but you'll soon get it back when your feeling 100% better.

What stack are you looking at using for the next blast?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> What a Cnut mate
> 
> least you're through it now and even more determined to smash next blast


 Indeed mate! Never had a bug before so it was a shocking revelation!!

Truw though actually, makes me wanna push harder now as I feel like I've take 2 steps backwards.



dbol Kid said:


> Nightmare losing a stone mate, but you'll soon get it back when your feeling 100% better.
> 
> What stack are you looking at using for the next blast?


 Hopefully mate, don't wanna weigh myself for a few days but at least today I've eaten well and my normal meals are in successfully!

Llookkng at doing a slightly lower dose Test to avoid bloat, then use a mix of mainly NPP with a ml of Deca thrown in there to keep stable levels, plus maybe a bit of Winstrol as I love the stuff.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Indeed mate! Never had a bug before so it was a shocking revelation!!
> 
> Truw though actually, makes me wanna push harder now as I feel like I've take 2 steps backwards.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear. Will be good to see your progress in the journal.

Same blast that I'll be doing when I finish my cut, I'll be doing test/deca and winny.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dbol Kid said:


> Good to hear. Will be good to see your progress in the journal.
> 
> Same blast that I'll be doing when I finish my cut, I'll be doing test/deca and winny.


 Its a good combo of drugs i find, all from different types - Test, 19nor and DHT, i find it works really well for me.

Had a manic week at work and privately as im best man for my mate on Friday but should have the new journal up this week.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Its a good combo of drugs i find, all from different types - Test, 19nor and DHT, i find it works really well for me.
> 
> Had a manic week at work and privately as im best man for my mate on Friday but should have the new journal up this week.


 awesome, i cant wait to blast on it. Just need to be more strict on the diet at the moment, been struggling lately on curbing the hunger. My problem is i love my food lol.

Think a good plan will be to start my own journal to try and help me reach my goals.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dbol Kid said:


> awesome, i cant wait to blast on it. Just need to be more strict on the diet at the moment, been struggling lately on curbing the hunger. My problem is i love my food lol.
> 
> Think a good plan will be to start my own journal to try and help me reach my goals.


 Good plan mate, the better you eat the better you look. Its a good thing loving food for putting on size.....dieting might be tough haha.

Yea you should mate, then document everything you do etc


----------

